# Skjern Au - 2013



## Costas (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo  

Wir stehen kurz vor Jahreswechsel und dann nach nur 105-Mal schlaffen geht die Saison an der Skjern Au wieder los. In 2012 haben wir zum ersten Mal den Thread „Skjern Au 2012“ eingeführt. Ziel des Threads war es, relevante Informationen, Tipps, Erfahrungen, Bildern usw. über das Angeln an der Skjern Au zu sammeln. Ich finde es ist den Usern besser gedient, jährlich einen neuen Skjern Au-Thread anzufangen, da jedes Jahr neue Regelungen, Preise usw. mit sich bringen. Ich empfehle trotzdem jedem der neu hier ist, sich auch den Skjern Au 2012-Thread durchzulesen.








Die Skjern Au ist Dänemarks bester Lachsfluss und eine Attraktion für viele Angler aus der ganzen Welt. Das Angeln ist streng reglementiert zum Schutz des speziellen Lachsstammes. Obwohl der Lachs als gefährdete Spezies klassifiziert ist, wird jedes Jahr eine Fangquote für Angler freigeben. Die Fangtquote steht z.Z. bei 10% des geschätzten Lachsbestandes. Aufgrund der letzten Untersucheng Ende 2011 wurde der Bestand auf ca. 4000 geschätzt und wir haben eine Fangquote von 400 Stk. erhalten, welche auch für das 2013 gelten wird. Diese Quote wird wie auch im letzten Jahr auf 200Stk. grosse Lachse (über 75 cm) und 200 Stk. kleine Lachse (60-75cm) aufgeteilt.

Gerade diese Aufteilung hat in 2012 für einen enormen Andrang in der ersten Woche gesorgt. Da der Fluss schon voll mit Lachsen war, wurde die grosse Quote schon nach 6 Tagen aufgebraucht. Wir glauben, dass es ein einmaliges Phänomen war, dass es so viele Fische bei der Premiere gab. Um den grossen Andrang abzubremsen, haben sich die 2 grössten Vereine darauf geeinigt, die Tageskarten wie folgt zu setzen:


Borris Fiskeriforening und Skjernådalens Lystfiskerforening:


16. April-15. Mai:


Tagespreis: 400,- kr.
Wochenpreis: nicht mehr möglich
Jahreskarte: 1200,- kr.


Nach dem 16. Mai fällt der Tagespreis auf 150,- kr. Und man kann wieder eine Wochenkarte kaufen für 480,- kr. kaufen.


Diese Preise gelten für alle über 18 Jahre. Dazu müssen alle zw. 18 und 65 Jahre *Dänischen Angelschein* besitzen. In Dänemark wird er einfach gekauft, es gibt also keine Prüfung. Als letzte Karte kommt das „*Laksekontingent 2013*“ für 100,- kr. und ist für alle über 17 Jahre obligatorisch. Jeder Verein hat andere Preise für Junge je nach Alter. 


Die Karten sind nicht limitiert, d.h., man kann sie auch 5 Minuten vor Start erwerben, was ich auch jedem empfehlen kann, vor allem aus folgenden 2 Gründen. Erstens kann es sein, dass einige Internet-Seiten, welche die Karten „vorausverkaufen“, nicht alle neuen Preise und Regeln früh genug kennen. Es ist schon vorgekommen, dassdie Vereine etwas kurz vor Saisoneginn geändert haben und Unwissen schützt nicht vor Strafe. Zweitens, empfehle ich die Karten bei einem lokalen Angelladen zu erwerben. Dort kann man nach den aktuell besten Plätzen fragen, sowie nach weiteren Tipps.



Zum Schluss eine Aussprache-Lektion für die Dänemark-Neulinge. In Dänemark schreibt sich der Fluss „Skjern Å“, was Skjern Au bedeutet. Das „Å“ wird als ein langes „O“ ausgesprochen. 

Schöne Grüsse aus dem verschneiten Norden #h


Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wir stehen kurz vor Jahreswechsel und dann nach nur 105-Mal schlaffen geht die Saison an der Skjern Au wieder los. In 2012 haben wir zum ersten Mal den Thread „Skjern Au 2012“ eingeführt. Ziel des Threads war es, relevante Informationen, Tipps, Erfahrungen, Bildern usw. über das Angeln an der Skjern Au zu sammeln. Ich finde es ist den Usern besser gedient, jährlich einen neuen Skjern Au-Thread anzufangen, da jedes Jahr neue Regelungen, Preise usw. mit sich bringen. Ich empfehle trotzdem jedem der neu hier ist, sich auch den Skjern Au 2012-Thread durchzulesen.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Costas,#h

vielen Dank für die Info.#6
Kam gerade noch rechtzeitig, um meinen Urlaub zu stornieren.


----------



## LAC (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo Costas,
wünsche dem thread skjern au 2013, viele interessante postings. Das fließgewässer zählt nun mal zu den besten lachsgewässern europas - da ist es ganz wichtig gute informationen zu bekommen. 
Wünsche dir ein gesegnetes weihnachtsfest und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr.
Gruß


----------



## anschmu (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo Costas ! Wünsche dir eine besinnliche Weihnachtszeit und ein gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Moin Costas
Das ist ein Stolzer Preis :c#d
Was mit dem  Laksekontingent,kommt es auch noch ??
Gruß Roland


----------



## Costas (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Moin Costas
> Das ist ein Stolzer Preis :c#d
> Was mit dem  Laksekontingent,kommt es auch noch ??
> Gruß Roland



Ja. 100,- für das Lachekontingent 2013 kommen noch dazu.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Costas schrieb:


> Ja. 100,- für das Lachekontingent 2013 kommen noch dazu.


Auch das noch:c|uhoh:


----------



## _seabass_hunter (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Borris Fiskeriforening und Skjernådalens Lystfiskerforening:


16. April-15. Mai:

_--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Tagespreis: 400,- kr.*
Wochenpreis: nicht mehr möglich
*Jahreskarte: 1200,- kr.*
und es wird noch besser,
Jahreskarte :
Borris Fiskeriforening :1500 Kr|kopfkrat oder bleib es auch bei 1200 kr ???_
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nach dem 16. Mai fällt der Tagespreis auf 150,- kr. Und man kann wieder eine Wochenkarte kaufen für 480,- kr. kaufen.


----------



## anschmu (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hat sich schon mal jemand gedanken gemacht was das ganze Lachsprogramm an der Skern bis jetzt gekostet hat  und in Zukunft noch kosten wird ? Da finde ich die Kartenpreise als nicht zuteuer ! Nur habe ich im allgemeinen das Gefühl , das alles nach Schutz und Schonung der Natur schreit , aber wenn es ans eigene Geld geht , ist es  zuteuer ! Ich kenne die Skern noch als geraden Kanal zum Fjord hin ! Haben dort immer mal auf Hecht oder Köderfisch geangelt ! Was dort in den letzten Jahren geschaffen worden ist , ist für die Natur sensationell ! Ob für unsere Vogelgucker oder uns Angler , ist da was tolles geschaffen worden ! Und wem es zu teuer  an der Skern ist , kann ja gerne nach Norwegen oder Kanada ausweichen , da soll es ja billiger sein !


----------



## _seabass_hunter (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



anschmu schrieb:


> Hat sich schon mal jemand gedanken gemacht was das ganze Lachsprogramm an der Skern bis jetzt gekostet hat  und in Zukunft noch kosten wird ? Da finde ich die Kartenpreise als nicht zuteuer ! Nur habe ich im allgemeinen das Gefühl , das alles nach Schutz und Schonung der Natur schreit , aber wenn es ans eigene Geld geht , ist es  zuteuer ! Ich kenne die Skern noch als geraden Kanal zum Fjord hin ! Haben dort immer mal auf Hecht oder Köderfisch geangelt ! Was dort in den letzten Jahren geschaffen worden ist , ist für die Natur sensationell ! Ob für unsere Vogelgucker oder uns Angler , ist da was tolles geschaffen worden ! Und wem es zu teuer  an der Skern ist , kann ja gerne nach Norwegen oder Kanada ausweichen , da soll es ja billiger sein !


Das finde ich immer *so TOLL*, das es hier im Board, immer wieder Leute gibt ,die konstruktive Beiträge schreiben |kopfkrat
Darf man den hier nicht mehr seine Meinung schreiben ohne das einer es besser weiss.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



anschmu schrieb:


> Hat sich schon mal jemand gedanken gemacht was das ganze Lachsprogramm an der Skern bis jetzt gekostet hat und in Zukunft noch kosten wird ? Da finde ich die Kartenpreise als nicht zuteuer ! Nur habe ich im allgemeinen das Gefühl , das alles nach Schutz und Schonung der Natur schreit , aber wenn es ans eigene Geld geht , ist es zuteuer ! Ich kenne die Skern noch als geraden Kanal zum Fjord hin ! Haben dort immer mal auf Hecht oder Köderfisch geangelt ! Was dort in den letzten Jahren geschaffen worden ist , ist für die Natur sensationell ! Ob für unsere Vogelgucker oder uns Angler , ist da was tolles geschaffen worden !* Und wem es zu teuer an der Skern ist , kann ja gerne nach Norwegen oder Kanada ausweichen , da soll es ja billiger sein !*







Ziemlich polemischer Mist,diese Aussage.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


|good:


----------



## anschmu (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Das finde ich immer *so TOLL*, das es hier im Board, immer wieder Leute gibt ,die konstruktive Beiträge schreiben |kopfkrat
> Darf man den hier nicht mehr seine Meinung schreiben ohne das einer es besser weiss.


Dann darf ich meine Meinung ja auch äußern oder ist deine Meinung hier ausschlaggebend ?


----------



## anschmu (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Polemischer Mist ! = deine Meinung ! Meine Meinung äußere ich trotzdem !:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



anschmu schrieb:


> Polemischer Mist ! = deine Meinung !* Meine Meinung äußere ich trotzdem* !:vik:


 

Wird dich sicherlich niemand dran hindern, aber meine Meinung kennst du.


----------



## Costas (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Borris Fiskeriforening und Skjernådalens Lystfiskerforening:
> 
> 
> 16. April-15. Mai:
> ...



Roland, woher hast du die 1500,-? Ich habe mit ihnen letzte Woche gesprochen und sie haben gesagt, dass es bei 1200,- bleibt. 1500,- DKK kostet die Paar-Karte.


----------



## Thorbi (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



anschmu schrieb:


> hat sich schon mal jemand gedanken gemacht was das ganze lachsprogramm an der skern bis jetzt gekostet hat  und in zukunft noch kosten wird ? Da finde ich die kartenpreise als nicht zuteuer ! Nur habe ich im allgemeinen das gefühl , das alles nach schutz und schonung der natur schreit , aber wenn es ans eigene geld geht , ist es  zuteuer ! Ich kenne die skern noch als geraden kanal zum fjord hin ! Haben dort immer mal auf hecht oder köderfisch geangelt ! Was dort in den letzten jahren geschaffen worden ist , ist für die natur sensationell ! Ob für unsere vogelgucker oder uns angler , ist da was tolles geschaffen worden ! Und wem es zu teuer  an der skern ist , kann ja gerne nach norwegen oder kanada ausweichen , da soll es ja billiger sein !



Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Also maximal 250 Euro wenn man die Jahreskarte kauft?


----------



## Costas (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Also maximal 250 Euro wenn man die Jahreskarte kauft?



Der Kurs ist 1 EUR = 7,5 DKK

Vereinskarte 1200,-
Laksekontingent 100,-
Dän. Angelschein ca. 200,-
Total 1500,- DKK = 200 EUR


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Und heulen hier einige wegen des Preises?

Finde das günstig!
Selbst wenn man eine Woche fährt, wäre FoPu angeln teurer...


----------



## Costas (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und heulen hier einige wegen des Preises?
> 
> Finde das günstig!
> Selbst wenn man eine Woche fährt, wäre FoPu angeln teurer...



Zur Diskussion und Kommentaren bin ich persönlich sehr froh, wenn alle ihre Meinung äussern. Ich bin in Kontakt zu den lokalen Vereinen und Behörden und Eure Meinung wird weitergeben. 

@Allrounder27
Ich finde auch, dass der Preis für eine Woche nicht übertrieben ist. Das gilt aber nur für diejenigen, die eine ganze Woche oder mehr angeln  möchten. Im Vergleich zu Schweden ist es immer noch wesentlich billiger. Es ist dennoch eine starke Steigerung gegenüber dem Vorjahr und Preissteigerungen sind immer schwer zu verdauen, egal wo sie vorkommen :q.

Der neue Preis trifft mehr diejenigen, die nur ein Paar Stunden angeln möchten oder können. Dann wird das schon happig, wenn sie für 2-3 Stunden 72,- EUR im ersten Monat zahlen müssen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Ich selber war noch nicht an der Skjern Au, hab aber gehört, das es teilweise extrem überlaufen ist. Und die einzige faire Möglichkeit ist eben die Preise zu erhöhen, und trotzdem ist es noch günstiger als bei allen anderen Lachsflüssen. Also kann im Prinzip keiner meckern.

Da wird Preislich in den nächsten Jahren sicherlich noch einiges nach oben gehen. Und ihr Dänen seid ja durchaus dafür bekannt, den möglichen Preisrahmen auch auszuschöpfen...werd aber trotzdem mal hin, wenn ich das Zeitlich hinbekomme und mit Alaska nicht leisten kann...


----------



## anschmu (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und heulen hier einige wegen des Preises?
> 
> Finde das günstig!
> Selbst wenn man eine Woche fährt, wäre FoPu angeln teurer...



fopu ist doch nicht teuer ! Frage mich immer was die Autos den ganzen Tag dort machen ? Inspektion oder Ölwechsel


----------



## _seabass_hunter (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Costas schrieb:


> Roland, woher hast du die 1500,-? Ich habe mit ihnen letzte Woche gesprochen und sie haben gesagt, dass es bei 1200,- bleibt. 1500,- DKK kostet die Paar-Karte.



Costas von deiner Seite |rolleyes
Borris Fiskeriforening - Årskort 2013 voksne (18+ år), nu inkl. GRATIS grej
 						Pris: 1.500,00 DKK

http://www.fisknu.dk/category/borris-fiskeriforening-skjern-a-155/


----------



## _seabass_hunter (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Ich finde das es in der Zeit von 15.05.-15.10.2013 relativ günstig ist (Woche ca. 65 €) nur eins stört mich das in der Zeit von 16.04-15.05.2013 nur Tagesscheine geben wird und die kosten so um die 53€ :c Das dann mal 5 Tage |uhoh: ,dann werde ich doch den Jahresschein kaufen.
Ich hätte es besser gefunden das die Preise kompl.erhöht hätten ca.100€ die Woche und gut ist,aber es ist wie es ist und gut. Bin nächstes Jahr an der Skjern ,weil es BILLIGER ist als ALASKA ,Schweden und Norwegen#6|rolleyes


----------



## Costas (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Costas von deiner Seite |rolleyes
> Borris Fiskeriforening - Årskort 2013 voksne (18+ år), nu inkl. GRATIS grej
> Pris: 1.500,00 DKK
> 
> http://www.fisknu.dk/category/borris-fiskeriforening-skjern-a-155/



Danke für den Tipp. War ein Tippfehler. Offensichtilch habe ich meine volle Konzentration dem AB gegeben und bei mir falsch geschrieben. Nun ist es korrigiert.

#h


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich selber war noch nicht an der Skjern Au, hab aber gehört, das es *teilweise extrem überlaufen ist.*


Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben, ich war auch schon mal zum Saisonstart da. Klar sind an den ersten Tagen nach der langen "Durstperiode" der Schonzeit einige Angler "am Start" aber an den langen Strecken verläuft sich das doch, mir ist jedenfalls an der Skjern Au noch keiner auf die Zehen getreten. Nach den ersten 3-4 Tagen wird es dann noch ruhiger.



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und die einzige faire Möglichkeit ist eben die Preise zu erhöhen, und trotzdem ist es noch günstiger als bei allen anderen Lachsflüssen. Also kann im Prinzip keiner meckern.
> ...


Auch wenn die Preise steigen so finde ich persönlich das an der Skjern Au noch nicht überteuert. Sicher macht es mich auch nicht glücklich  wenn die Preise steigen aber wenn ich die Preise der Skjern Au mal mit denen gleich guter Flüsse in SE oder NO vergleiche ist das an der Skjern Au noch gut vertretbar.

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen Skjern-Au-Freunden für 2013 eine richtig fetten "Silberbarren" ans Band #h, evtl. werde ich im September von Südwestjütland aus mal 'nen Tagestrip an die Skjern au machen 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Gute Neuheiten für den Skjern Au Lachs. Zuerst was bis jetzt geschah, für alle die hier neu sind.

In 2010 hat überraschenderweise die Ringköbing-Skjern Kommune eine Genehmigung für eine Lachsfarm in Hvide Sande bewilligt. Es sollte die Zucht von Bastard-Lachsen getrieben werden. Das schlimme daran war, dass die Farm eine Genemhigung erhielt, das Abfallwasser und Duftstoffe in den geschlossenen Ringköbing Fjord abzuwerfen. Das würde den Aufgang der original stämmigen Skjern Au Lachse beeinträchtigen, welche edirekt vor der Nase dieser Farm vorbeiziehen.

Direkt nach dieser Genehmigung hat der Dänische Anglerverband und ein Naturverein beim Dänischen Natur- und Umwelt Beschwerdeausschuss Dänische Klage erhoben. Das Urteil und die entrsprechenden UNtersuchungen sollten 12-18 Monate dauern. Trotzdem, haben die Besitzer dieser Lachsfarm mit dem Bau und der Produktion von Lachsen angefangen.

Diese Woche ist das Urteil des Ausschusses gekommen...und die Klagen wurden gutgeheissen :m. Das ist ein Riesenerfolg für das Weiterbestehen des Skjern Au Lachses und eine grosse Erleichterung für alle Angler in der Region.

Was jetzt noch unsicher ist, ist wie es mit der Lachsfarm in Hvide Sande weitergeht. Der Anglerverband sieht darin folgende 3 Möglichkeiten:

- Mit der Produktion total aufzuhören
- Eine Lösung finden, damit überhaupt keine Duftstoffe in den Fjord fliessen
- Eine Lösung finden, damit kein Abwasser in den Fjord kommt.

Grüsse aus DK #h
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo Costas,:m

gratuliere zu Eurem Erfolg.#6
Ist das Urteil jetzt endgültig, oder kann es noch durch evtl.
Revisionen gekippt werden?


----------



## Costas (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,:m
> 
> gratuliere zu Eurem Erfolg.#6
> Ist das Urteil jetzt endgültig, oder kann es noch durch evtl.
> Revisionen gekippt werden?



Hallo Jürgen

Das weiss ich nicht. Es ist aber ein starkes Urteil, da es von der höchst zuständigen Stelle kommt.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Costas schrieb:


> Gute Neuheiten für den Skjern Au Lachs. Zuerst was bis jetzt geschah, für alle die hier neu sind.
> 
> In 2010 hat überraschenderweise die Ringköbing-Skjern Kommune eine Genehmigung für eine Lachsfarm in Hvide Sande bewilligt. Es sollte die Zucht von Bastard-Lachsen getrieben werden. Das schlimme daran war, dass die Farm eine Genemhigung erhielt, das Abfallwasser und Duftstoffe in den geschlossenen Ringköbing Fjord abzuwerfen. Das würde den Aufgang der original stämmigen Skjern Au Lachse beeinträchtigen, welche edirekt vor der Nase dieser Farm vorbeiziehen.
> 
> ...


 
Das ist ein grosser Erfolg für die Erhaltung des dänischen Wildlachses!:vik:
Hier ist dazu der Artikel von "Sportsfiskeren" http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/en-sejr-for-den-danske-vildlaks

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## angler1996 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

das ist ja mal ne gute Nachricht#6
Ist das Urteil rechtskräftig oder geht da noch was auf dem Klageweg?

Gruß A.


----------



## Costas (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



angler1996 schrieb:


> das ist ja mal ne gute Nachricht#6
> Ist das Urteil rechtskräftig oder geht da noch was auf dem Klageweg?
> 
> Gruß A.



Ich habe heute gehört, dass sie gegen das Urteil klagen können. Es werden ihnen aber minime Chancen eingeräumt. 

Das grösste Prolem war die Verunreinigung im Fjord, welche jetzt schon betrieben wird. Das hat den Ausgang des Urteils vereinfacht.

Es liegt jedoch sehr viel Geld im Spiel. Ich vermute, dass sie eine andere, teuere Lösung für die Verunreinigung finden und weitermachen. Hauptsache ist, dass der Wildlachs davon nicht beeinträchtigt wird.

Gruss,
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Costas schrieb:


> Ich habe heute gehört, dass sie gegen das Urteil klagen können. Es werden ihnen aber minime Chancen eingeräumt.
> 
> Das grösste Prolem war die Verunreinigung im Fjord, welche jetzt schon betrieben wird. Das hat den Ausgang des Urteils vereinfacht.
> 
> ...


 


Costas, #h

dass der Lachs in der Öffentlichkeit die meisste Aufmerk-
samkeit erhält ist klar. 
Aber wie ist es um die Beeinträchtigung der nicht so populären und preiswert zu beangelnden Fische (z.B. Helt)
bestellt?


----------



## angler1996 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Danke #h

ich will ja nicht "schwarzsehen" aber Technik und 100% Lösungen? Naja.
Postitiv ist das Ergebnis trotzdem.
Gruß A.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Costas, #h
> 
> Aber wie ist es um die Beeinträchtigung der nicht so populären und preiswert zu beangelnden Fische (z.B. Helt)
> bestellt?


Nun gut, wenn die Abwässer nicht mehr in den Fjord abgeführt werden dürfen (was ja laut diesem Urteil als das mindeste zu erwarten wäre) sollte der "Helt" (lokale Renken-Art des Ringköbing Fjordes) ja auch nicht mehr davon betroffen sein, da der meines Wissens (korrigiert mich, wenn ich Unsinn rede) eine reine Süss-/Brackwasser-Spezies ist, oder? 
Der Helt wäre dann ein Nutzniesser dieses Urteiles .

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



			
				MeFo-Schreck;3798402[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Nun gut wenn, die Abwässer nicht mehr in den Fjord abgeführt werden dürfen*[/COLOR] (was ja laut diesem Urteil als das mindeste zu erwarten wäre) sollte der "Helt" (lokale Renken-Art des Ringköbing Fjordes) ja auch nicht mehr davon betroffen sein, da der meines Wissens (korrigiert mich, wenn ich Unsinn rede) eine reine Süss-/Brackwasser-Spezies ist, oder?
> Der Helt wäre dann ein Nutzniesser dieses Urteiles .
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck


 

Danke Axel,#h

hatte das WE noch nicht ganz aus den Augen. Wollen hoffen,
es kommt auch so.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Mal ganze andere Frage:Wie ist  der Winter bei Euch Costa ?


----------



## Costas (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Mal ganze andere Frage:Wie ist  der Winter bei Euch Costa ?



Seit Wochen -5 bis -15 C. Alles zugefroren, auch Teile der Skjern Au. Ab Montag kommt Regen und +5C.


----------



## LAC (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

@ Costas
Das diese lachszucht anlage gestoppt wurde, ist ja ein gutes zeichen - dank der umweltschützer. 
All dieses, betreffend der verschmutzung, hört sich ja nicht gut an, wobei ich dieses nicht verstehen kann, denn nach meinen informationen, sind dort keine laien am planen - sondern profis am werk, die gute verbindungen haben. Denn einer der betreiber - so wurde mir berichtet - ist oder soll aus der dänischen firma stammen, die fischzuchtanlagen herstellt und u.a. auch die gebaut haben soll, die jetzt vom staat benutzt wird für die dän. wildlachse.
So schließt sich der kleine kreis an fachleuten und die umweltschützer kämpfen.


----------



## Costas (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Costas
> Das diese lachszucht anlage gestoppt wurde, ist ja ein gutes zeichen - dank der umweltschützer.
> All dieses, betreffend der verschmutzung, hört sich ja nicht gut an, wobei ich dieses nicht verstehen kann, denn nach meinen informationen, sind dort keine laien am planen - sondern profis am werk, die gute verbindungen haben. Denn einer der betreiber - so wurde mir berichtet - ist oder soll aus der dänischen firma stammen, die fischzuchtanlagen herstellt und u.a. auch die gebaut haben soll, die jetzt vom staat benutzt wird für die dän. wildlachse.
> So schließt sich der kleine kreis an fachleuten und die umweltschützer kämpfen.



@Otto
Es sind nicht nur die Umweltschutzer, sondern auch der Dänischer Anglerverband, der geklagt hat. Daher stammen auch meine Informationen. Die Umweltschützer sind bestimmt sehr interessante und nette Leute, ich habe aber dort keine Kontakte.

Mir sind auch bekannt, welche Firma bzw.  Beratungsstelle nahe dem Projekt steht. Soweit ich weiss, haben die Lachsfarm-Betreiber behauptet, dass es keine Abflüsse in den Fjord gelangen. Nun wurden doch welche festgestellt, was den Entscheid des Ausschusses einfacher gemacht hat. 

Wie ich oben schreibe, ist es nicht sicher, dass die Farm schliesst. Sollten sie eine Lösung finden, dass keine Abfälle in den Fjord fliessen, dann dürften sie eventuell weitermachen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Bevor hier noch mehr "gefährliches Halbwissen" unters Volk gestreut wird, antworte ich jetzt doch lieber mal zu der Lachszucht, denn leider sind hier einige Dinge nicht ganz richtig dargestellt worden bzw. benötigen Erläuterung zum allgemeinen Verständnis.

Zum Projekt:
In der Tat wird die dänische Anlage (http://www.langsandlaks.dk/) von einem Dänen gemanaged und ist unter der Leitung des Weltmarktführers für Aquakulturtechnik (ebenfalls ein dänisches Unternehmen) geplant und gebaut worden. Bei Betrieb wird sie die größte und modernste Anlage ihrer Art sein - weltweit! Im Unterschied zu den bisherigen Anlagen wird in diesem System der Lachs bis zur Schlachtreife im Becken an Land gezogen. Es gibt keine Netzgehege und die damit verbundenen Probleme in freier Wildbahn mehr.


Was das Urteil zum vorläufigen Stopp der Anlage betrifft, *geht es hierbei NICHT um Verschmutzungen/ Abwässer* im herkömmlichen Sinne (Einleitung von Nährstoffen = Eutrophierung). Das sogenannte "Abwasser" der vollgeschlossenen Kreislaufanalage ist ganz sicher sauberer, als das Wasser der meisten Zuflüsse der Umgebung. Das immense Filtersystem ist Kernpunkt dieser Systeme.
Nach meinem recht umfangreichen Kenntnissstand bezieht sich das vorläufige Urteil auf eine möglicherweise unzureichende Umweltverträglichkeitsprüfung vor Baugenehmigung: Nach EU-Richtlinie muss nämlich jeder Eingriff (Baustelle) in den Naturhaushalt umfangreich geprüft werden.

Im Falle von Langsand ist das natürlich auch gemacht worden. Man hat allerdings keine Studie zur Auswirkung von Pheromonen-Einleitungen machen lassen - schlicht aus dem Grund, weil man sich dieses möglichen Problems nicht bewusst gewesen ist bzw. weil das nie vorher thematisiert wurde.
Denn sollten die Ausleitungen (das sog. Abwasser) der Anlage nennenswerte Pheromon-Konzentrationen mit sich führen, fürchten die Kläger, dass die künftigen männlichen Aufsteiger demnächst um die Ausleitung der Anlage kreisen (statt in die Skjern Au zu schwimmen). Denn unglücklicherweise ist die Ausleitung der Anlage nur unweit der "Lachsautobahn" (Schleuse) gebaut worden - übrigens auf der See-seite und nicht in den Ringköbingfjord.


Aktuell plant man nun seitens der Anlagen-Betreiber eine Sickergrube einzurichten, so dass das sogenannte Abwasser (was ohnehin nicht sehr viel ist in einem solchen System) im Boden versickert statt direkt ins Meer geleitet zu werden.



Aus meiner Sicht ist übrigens fraglich, ob sich die Klage allein aus fachlicher Sicht aufrecht erhalten lässt. Es gibt umfangreiche Studien über die Auswirkungen von Salmoniden-Pheromonen, insbesonder auch bei Lachsen. Kernpunkte der Studien sind immer wieder folgende Aussagen:

- Salmoniden können andere Salmoniden-Populationen allein anhand von Pheromonen unterscheiden
- Salmoniden können darüberhinaus sogar Geschwister von anderen aus ihrer Population unterscheiden (um Inzucht vorzubeugen)
- Lachse finden ihr Laichgewässer aufgrund von Prägung bei der Abwanderung
- Experimente haben gezeigt, dass Lachse fast ausschließlich in ihr Heimatgewässer aufsteigen, auch wenn sie zuvor ein Pheromon-präpariertes (mit Pheromonen aus ihrem Heimatgewässer) Gewässer passieren

Im Falle von Langsand arbeitet man ohnehin mit einem isländischen Stamm. Hinzu kommt, dass Geschlechtsreife Fische ohnehin unerwünscht sind in der Produktion und Pheromone allein schon aus diesem Grund nicht ins nennenswerten Mengen eine Rolle spielen können. :g


EDIT:
Da das hier eigentlich der Skjern-Au-Thread ist, sollte das vielleicht ein Moderator abtrennen? Ich will das hier nicht weiter zuspammen, falls jemand weitergehende Infos zu Hintergründen braucht, geht das sicher auch per PN.


----------



## LAC (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

@ Foolish Farmer
nicht schlecht, du bist gut informiert - aber gefährliche halbwahrheiten, kann ich nicht feststellen, nicht in meinen postings. Nun bin ich auch informiert und habe bewusst keine namen genannt. Und die problematik der pheromonen bei lachzuchtanlagen die sind ja bekannt - denn in dänemark sind diese probleme aufgetreten. Nun ist die anlage oder weiterbau wie costas gepostet hat  gestoppt worden - dieses macht man nicht ohne grund, denn wenn es so ist, wie du es erwähnt hast, dann haben die experten nicht profihaft gearbeitet, weil sie etwas vergessen haben bzw. es nicht wussten, wobei dieses immer mal vorkommen kann - wir sind halt menschen. 
Ich vergesse mich auch immer, solch eine drang habe ich bei der arbeit - ist halt krankhaft.
Betreffend der lage, die du angeschnitten hast, so wie ich die gegend kenne,  liegt der langsand in hvide sande, auf der nördlichen seite von der schleuse jedoch an der fjordseite - dort liegt auch die lachszucht. 


Nun kann ich nicht sagen wo der abfluß liegt, es kann sein, z.b. dass sie den abfluß quer durch den holmslandklit gelegt haben. Ein kanal habe ich jedoch noch nicht gesehen, nun wurde da ständig gebuddelt, vielleicht ist er untererdisch angelegt, an die ferienhäuser vorbei, eine kleine umrundung am kreisverkehr und weiter am fischereihafen vobei durch die dünen, damit das saubere wasser auf der meerseite (nordsee) sich langsam ausbreitet kann. Aber warum -  der direkte weg ist der kürzeste - ab in den fjord.      

Jedenfalls wird das "tor zur welt" wie die einheimischen hvide sande nennen, demnächst auch noch die hochburg der lachszucht werden.
So langsam mausert sich dieses junge städtchen. wenn jetzt der überseehafen fetig ist, dann fehlen nur noch die lagerplätze für die windkraftanlagen, das war auch geplant - dann ist es wirklich das "tor zur welt". Ich freue mich schon, wenn dann die überseedampfer in hvide sande einlaufen und dabei tüüt, tüüüt machen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

God morgen LAC,
zunächst mal sorry - ich wollte Dir in keinster Weise unterstellen hier Unwahrheiten zu verbreiten. Auch niemand anderem! Bei nochmaligem Lesen meines eigenen Posts ist mir aufgefallen , dass man das so lesen könnte. Tatsächlich wollte ich das "gefährliche Halbwissen" mehr als "allgemeine Floskel" verwenden - ich find das so nett, deshalb war´s auch in Anführungszeichen. 

Was den Ablaufkanal angeht, hab ich möglicherweise auch Unrecht gehabt. Der ursprüngliche/ erste Planungs-Entwurf hatte wohl den Auslauf in den Fjordbereich vorgesehen. Das hatte man zwischenzeitlich dann geändert (seeseitig), um es jetzt wieder zu Gunsten der Sickergrube zu verwerfen. Ich hoffe, so ist es nun richtig.
Dennoch will ich nochmals explizit betonen, dass es hier nicht um eine Verunreinigung durch Abwasser geht, wie es hier zu lesen war.
Das Pheromon-Problem dagegen ist gleichermaßen spannend wie fraglich, nach meiner bescheidenen Meinung im Hinblick auf den Aufstieg der Skjernlachse jedoch unbedenklich.





Die Anlage in Langsand ist mit geplanten 4.000 t Kapazität absolut Weltmarkt-Konkurrenzfähig. DAS wiederum ist in meinen Augen absolut positiv zu sehen - denn die Produktionsbedingungen sind hier deutlich besser als beispielsweise in Chile! Außerdem muss der Lachs dann nicht erst um den halben Globus geflogen werden.
Das wir an Massentierhaltung insgesamt nicht vorbeikommen ist klar, dafür ist der Eiweißbedarf der stetig wachsenden Weltbevölkerung zu groß und deren Einkommen zu klein, um alles aus Bio- und Öko-Produtkionen zu kaufen. Aber wenn schon Massentierhaltungen, dann bitte sauber (ohne Medikamente und ohne willkürliche Umweltbelastung durch Exkremente) und mit dem geringstmöglichen Einfluß für die Natur/ Umwelt. Und da ist diese topmoderne Anlage in meinen (fachlichen) Augen der richtige Weg!
Ethisch/ moralisch sind und bleiben solche Massentier-Produktionsanlagen natürlich verwerflich - keine Frage!

Dass Hvide Sande selbst nicht nur wegen Langsandlaks gewaltig expandiert, hab ich auch schon bemerkt. Ob das nun allgemein positiv zu sehen ist oder nicht, möchte ich jedoch nicht beurteilen... ich persönlich schätze gerade das Ruhige/ Beschauliche in Dänemark sehr. 


Hilsen
Paddy |wavey:

P.S.: Nur um das klarzustellen - ich gehe auch lieber Angeln und fange mir meinen eigenen Fisch aus nicht-kontrollierten und nicht-optimierten Aufwuchsbedingungen in freier Wildbahn.


----------



## LAC (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

@FoolishFarmer,

für fortschritt bin ich auch, und es ist  begrüßenswert, dass in der heutigen zeit die technik so weit  fortgeschritten ist, dass fast alles richtig und günstig läuft - ich  spreche von technik. Die wissenschaft d.h forschung ist jedoch immer  einen schritt voraus, denn da baut sich alles drauf auf.

Nun  stellt sich die frage, was will ich erreichen, da die zielvorstellungen  unterschiedlich sind. Will ich unsere natur helfen, das gewässersystem  renauturieren, weil dieses von menschenhand aus profitsucht vernichtet  wurde, sich für fauna und flora u.a. auch für den ältesten lachsbestand  in der skjern au einsetzen. Dann werden dort maßnahmen durchgeführt, die z.t. auf ein wissenschaftliches fundament sich stützen. Nun ist dieses  gemacht worden mit dem skjern projekt, es war nordeuropas teuerstes  naturschutzprojekt und weiter wird daran gearbeitet, das es so bleibt.
Das ist grob eine zielvorstellung, die andere zielvorstellung wovon hier die rede ist, sieht ganz anders aus.

Kurz gesagt: wie kann ich mit der fischart lachs geld machen.

Da wird alles versucht, damit mit dem kleinsten einsatz der größte gewinn erzielt wird. 
Dieses  ist kaufmännisches denken und die technik ist auch gefragt wobei die  wissenschaft dabei in weiter ferne liegt - aber auch da greift man zu  und setzt sie ein, im sinne des kaufmännischen denkens.

Nun glaube ich dir, dass dieses die modernste anlage wird und vielleicht auch die größte und alles ganz sauber laufen wird.
Das  wünscht man sich und im vorfeld wird dieses immer gesagt - bei allen  anlagen, auch bei denen wurde es gesagt, wo die größten probleme jetzt  sind, die anlagen im ausland, ob in den ländern von nordeuropa,  oder südamerika, die sind doch in den fachkreisen bestens bekannt, da  müssen wir uns doch nicht drüber unterhalten - du kennst diese probleme,  die sehen nicht rosig aus.

Du erwähnst chile, da kräuseln sich  bei mir die nägel, da ist nicht nur die fischindustrie am wirtschaften  sondern auch die holzindustrie - mit den übelsten methoden.  
Nur zur information:
http://www.utopia.de/blog/der-regenwald-muss-gerettet-werden/ueber-skrupellose-fischzucht-oder-was


Ich  bin nicht gegen fortschritt bzw. solch  moderner anlage, jedoch  finde ich den standort nicht gut, da eine verbindung zum skjern  fließgewässer besteht, denn sollte mal ein fehler eintreten, dann ist  das teuerste naturschutzprojekt nordeuropas in gefahr.
So sehe ich  dieses halt, wobei ich auch noch andere punkte sehe, die alle die gleichen strukturen aufweisen,  ich durchleuchte es und schaffe mir ein gesamtbild, welches den rahmen  hier sprengen würde, wenn ich es erwähne.


Nun haben wir eine verbidung, denn ich glaube du betreibst die taucherei, die  ich auch betreibe und zwar schon 48 jahre. 
Hier die worte von christian soto, ein chilenischer taucher in der lachsindustrie: "ein toter taucher ist für die lachsindustrie billiger als eine sichere taucherausrüstung"


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Moin LAC,


LAC schrieb:


> Nun  stellt sich die frage, was will ich erreichen, da die zielvorstellungen  unterschiedlich sind. Will ich unsere natur helfen, das gewässersystem  renauturieren, ...


Ja, ich kenne beide Seiten nur allzu gut. Ich arbeite als selbstständiger Gewässergutachter überwiegend im Auftrag des Naturschutzes - und bin u.a. seit vielen Jahren im Lachswiederansiedlungprojekt bei uns am Rhein involviert (www.lachsprojekt.de).
Selbstverständlich erkenne ich den Wert und auch die Hintergründe/ Ideologie des Skjern-Projektes. Dort wurde in weiten Teilen geschaffen, wofür wir hier seit Jahren kämpfen (wobei unsere Hürden am Rhein ungleich größer sind). Deshalb kann ich den Unmut der Beteiligten auch nur allzu gut nachvollziehen.
Aber ich sehe eben auch, was in Langsand geschaffen wurde und wieviel mehr eine solche Anlage bietet, als die konventionellen Anlagen in Chile/ Norwegen und anderswo auf der Welt. Nicht nur für die dort Beschäftigten, sondern eben auch für die Ernährung, die Umwelt und die Wildlachsbestände ist das ein riesiger Fortschritt.

Aber,


LAC schrieb:


> Ich  bin nicht gegen fortschritt bzw. solch  moderner anlage, jedoch  finde ich den standort nicht gut,...


dieses Problem sehe ich genauso! Die Anlage mag die modernste der Welt sein - aber die Standortwahl könnte man auch als Katastrophe beschreiben. |rolleyes Einen viel ungünstigeren Standort hätte man in ganz Dänemark kaum finden können, das ist unbestritten! 
Da dort nun aber bereits Millionen investiert wurden, sollte man imho im Interesse aller Beteiligten versuchen, eine bestmögliche Lösung zu finden. Da ausgeschlossen ist, dass Lachse aus der Anlage ausbrechen können, muss man jetzt eben noch ausschließen, dass Krankheiten oder andere "unsichtbare" Probleme aus der Anlage entweichen. Da ist die Sickergrube ein guter Anfang - aber vielleicht wird man auch das Abwasser noch vorher entsprechend behandeln müssen.

Für zukünftige Projekte dieser Art empfiehlt sich natürlich eine bessere Standort- bzw. Umweltverträglichkeitsprüfung. Ich bin aber zuversichtlich, dass man diesbezüglich auch seitens der Industrie in Zukunft anders agieren und seine Hausaufgaben besser machen wird! 



LAC schrieb:


> Nun haben wir eine verbidung, denn ich glaube du betreibst die taucherei, die  ich auch betreibe und zwar schon 48 jahre.


Sehr interessant! Vielleicht schaffen wir es mal zusammen in die Ostsee? Ich werde wohl künftig "recht regelmäßig" in DK sein. :g Und ich bin überzeugt, dass auch ich Dir in der Ostsee noch paar neue Sachen zeigen kann! 

Liebe Grüße
Paddy |wavey:


----------



## LAC (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

@ Folish Farmer,

Da kam freude auf, als ich deine zeilen gelesen habe, dass du dich mit der taucherei befasst und gewässergutachter bist. Dann ist es für uns ja klar, wenn es um den schutz der natur geht d.h. negative einflüsse von außen kommen könnten. welche wege man einschlagen bzw. welche sofortigen  maßnahmen man einleiten muss. 

Für mich genügt es, dass der standort zu den schlechtesten gehört, den ich kenne - unvorstellbar.
Ob da im vorfeld einige personen schon summen angelegt haben oder nicht, das ist egal - da haben sie dann falsch investiert, da im vorfeld ein gutachten fehlte bzw. nicht gemacht worden ist - ein sehr wichtiges, was jeder fachmann kennt, wenn´s um den lachs geht.
Nun kann dieses alles aus unkenntnisse passiert sein - da  es jedoch  experten im lachsgeschäft sind, die weltweit mit lachs handeln, sich auch im bau von zuchtanlagen auskennen, müssen sie dieses normal wissen. 
Ich glaube ja nicht, das es ein taktischer zug war, weil - wie du es ja schon erwähnt hast - dort inzwischen sehr viel geld investiert worden ist. Dieses hört sich so an, als drückt man auf die tränendrüse und bittet förmlich um mitleid - und dann kommt der nachsatz, wir werden alles wieder gut machen- da wir nahrung produzieren für die menschheit - mit der anlage.

Das ist nichts, wenn ich das geld der bürger sehe, welches der staat für die renaturierung der skjern au ausgegeben hat, was auf dem spiel stehen kann.

Deshalb sehe ich diesen platz für eine lachsfarm als nicht geeignet an, da die gefahren für unsere umwelt einfach zu groß sind.
Wenn jetzt eine notlösung gefunden werden soll - weil ja schon privates geld geflossen ist - und im gespräch sind sickergruben - dann klingelt es bei mir und ich sehe die mülldeponie (kaergaard plantage) die südlich der henne au liegt und sich zu einer sickergrube entwickelt hat, da dort tiere verenden und  liegen und das baden verboten ist. 
Es ist ein 50 millionenprojekt für den staat, da die verseuchte erde ausgehoben, zur reinigung nach deutschland und holland transportiert wird  und zurück nach dänemark kommt.

Nachsatz:
Irgendwie ist etwas mit meinem text passiert, ein teil ist verschwunden kann sein, dass ich bei der änderung einen fehler gemacht habe - ist egal. Zuständig für die genehmigung der zuchtanlage sind die profis vor ort.
Hier noch einen link - damit man sich ein bild machen kann, wie zuchtlachse entstehen und was für begleiterscheinungen dabei sind.
http://www.magda.de/76/back/30/page/3/artikel/lachszucht-notzucht-am-meer/

Melde mich per pn mal.
Gruß


----------



## angler1996 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Paddy|wavey:

mal ne Frage zu meinem Verständnis
Die Anlage ist sicher im Verhältnis zu Chile sehr modern.
Geschlossen und wenn da wirklich kein Fisch und deren Abfälle in den Fjord kommen, will ich das glauben.
Nur ne Sickergrube auf Holmsland Klit- das ist doch nur Sand.
Die ganze Spitze wo die Anlage sich befindet ist so breit, dass man in 5 Minuten sehr langsam dran vorbei gehen kann.
Richtung Ferienhäuser begrenzt von nem alten Graben.
Wohin wird das " Versickerte " ausgewaschen ( aus dem Sand) oder wie soll die Sickergrube aussehen?
Danke schon mal.
Gruß A.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Moin,


LAC schrieb:


> Hier noch einen link - damit man sich ein bild machen kann, wie zuchtlachse entstehen und was für begleiterscheinungen dabei sind.
> http://www.magda.de/76/back/30/page/3/artikel/lachszucht-notzucht-am-meer/


Absolut ekelhaft - aber man darf das bitte nicht mit der Anlage in Langsand vergleichen. Da liegen Welten dazwischen:
Keine Netzgehege, keine Fischkacke, keine unverdauten Nahrungsreste, keine Medikamente, keine Chemie - alle Fische schwimmen in Becken an Land, ALLE organischen Reststoffe werden dem Wasser komplett entzogen.




angler1996 schrieb:


> mal ne Frage zu meinem Verständnis
> ...
> Nur ne Sickergrube auf Holmsland Klit- das ist doch nur Sand.
> ...
> Wohin wird das " Versickerte " ausgewaschen ( aus dem Sand) oder wie soll die Sickergrube aussehen?


Technische Einzelheiten kenne ich nicht. Aber da überlegt man sich sicher eine vernünftige Lösung - allein schon aus finanziellen Gründen, weil man es nicht riskieren wollen wird, dass es zu erneuten Klagen und Verzögerungen kommt. 



Persönlich denke ich schon, dass Sand ein sehr effektiver Filter und Wasserspeicher ist. Die Versickerung dient in erster Linie dazu die Einleitung zu Verteilen und zu Verzögern. Die Halbwertszeit von Hormonen/ Pheromonen liegt bei maximal einigen Stunden, teilweise sogar nur Minuten. Die Frage wird sein, wie und ob das sog. "Abwasser" behandelt werden muss, bevor man es in den Boden versickern lässt. 
Das wiederum ist alles eine Frage von Berechnungen unter Berücksichtigung von Abwassermenge, Pheromonkonzentration, Versickerungsgeschwindigkeit, Grundwasserfluß, etc. Ist tatsächlich weniger kompliziert als es klingt und beispielsweise in der Landwirtschaft gängige Praxis seit Jahrzehnten. Sowas haben wir im Studium machen müssen... |uhoh: :q


----------



## angler1996 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Danke für den Hinweis auf die Zerfallsdaten der Pheromone.
Mit erschien nur die Fläche da recht klein. Ne Sandspitze in den Fjord, die am Ufer schon mit Kokos?- matten und Steinen befestigt werden muss, damit es sie nicht wegspült.

Gruß A.


----------



## LAC (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

@ FoolishFarmer
Warten wir mal ab, wie das ausgeht, ich würde mich freuen, wenn die natur durch solch eine großes projekt nicht negativ beeinträchtigt wird. In meinen augen ist dieses erste priorität.
Sicherlich sind alle am rechnen, damit alles bestens läuft, jedoch wie schon erwähnt, es sind unterschiedlichen zielvorstellungen da.

Einige die mit der anlage nichts zu tun haben, rechnen sogar damit, dass der meeresspiegel steigt, da treten dann am holmslandklit probleme auf -da dieser fjord förmlich eine lagune gleicht und von der nordsee mit einen von 200-700 m breiten sandstreifen getrennt ist, der ca 40 km von süd nach nord sich erstreckt. In den jahren als in hvide sande der hafen gebaut wurde und sich dort ein städtchen bildete, da kam eine sturmflut, die in wenigen studen  eine 800 m breite einfahrt zum fjord gespült hat. Die gesamte halbinsel tipperne ( nordeuropas größtes vogelschutzgebiet) im südlichen fjord, ist angeschwemmt worden, da ständig dieser Holmslandklitt von der nordsee durchbrochen wurde.
Dieses hört ja nicht auf, sondern das wird immer schlimmer.

Ich muss mir keine gedanken drüber machen, jedoch denke ich daran, wenn ich den standort sehe - sickergruben lese.

Nun habe ich gerade mal überschlagen, dass für eine 4000 tonnen kapazität etwa 20.000 tonnen fischfleisch benötigt wird, so steht es geschrieben, das kurbelt sicherlich die angeschlagene fischerei in hvide sande an und der fischereihafen in esbjerg der geschlossen wurde, weil die fischbestände zusammengebrochen sind - könnte wieder eröffnet werden.
Das ist schon ein interessanter kreislauf, mach mich mal kurz schlau, setzen die in der heutigen zeit - bei solch einer kapazität - keine chemie mehr ein, damit keine krankheit ausbricht, bzw. sie bekämpft wird. Und die kakke, die dort anfällt, das ist ja nicht ein eimerchen voll, das entspricht den dreck einer kleinstadt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Ich muss mir keine gedanken drüber machen, jedoch denke ich daran, wenn ich den standort sehe - sickergruben lese.

Nun habe ich gerade mal überschlagen, dass für eine 4000 tonnen kapazität etwa 20.000 tonnen fischfleisch benötigt wird, so steht es geschrieben, das kurbelt sicherlich die angeschlagene fischerei in hvide sande an* und der fischereihafen in esbjerg der geschlossen wurde, weil die fischbestände zusammengebrochen sind - könnte wieder eröffnet werden.*


Otto,

und die zusätzlich benötigte Fischmenge fällt vom Himmel,
oder stammt sie aus der Staatslotterie? |kopfkrat


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Nun habe ich gerade mal überschlagen, dass für eine 4000 tonnen kapazität etwa 20.000 tonnen fischfleisch benötigt wird, so steht es geschrieben,...


Sorry, aber diese Zahlen sind extrem veraltet und entsprechen vielleicht dem Bedarf offener Systeme. Das mag für die chilenischen und einen Großteil der norwegischen Mastanlagen gelten, lässt sich aber nicht mit hochmodernen Kreislaufanlagen vergleichen. Denn hier liegt der Futterquotient teilweise sogar unter 1 (bis 0,8). Zudem besteht auch das dort eingesetzte Futter nur noch zu einem Teil aus Fischmehl - auch hier setzen sich pflanzliche Proteine sukzessive durch. Und das nicht nur, aber eben auch aus Gründen der Nachhaltigkeit.




LAC schrieb:


> Das ist schon ein interessanter kreislauf, mach mich mal kurz schlau, setzen die in der heutigen zeit - bei solch einer kapazität - keine chemie mehr ein, damit keine krankheit ausbricht, bzw. sie bekämpft wird.


Der Super-Gau für eine solche Anlage ist natürlich der Ausbruch bzw. das Einschleppen einer Krankheit. Der Einsatz von Chemikalien und Anitibiotika in der Fischzucht (Nahrungsmittel) ist in Europa extrem scharf kontrolliert und begrenzt. Außerdem ist das ein immenser Kostenfaktor, den man sich auch aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht gerne erspart. Die Anlagen sind daher hochgradig steril - da sind die Hygiene-Bedingungen besser als in jedem deutschen OP (Desinfektionsschleusen sind Standardausstattung).
Dadurch schlägt man gleich mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe und schafft zu kostengünstigen Bedingungen qualitativ hochwertige Produkte. Allerdings setzt das natürlich eine extrem disziplinierte Arbeitsweise und sehr umfangreiche Technik vorraus (lohnt sich nur im sehr großen Stil).



LAC schrieb:


> Und die kakke, die dort anfällt, das ist ja nicht ein eimerchen voll, das entspricht den dreck einer kleinstadt.


Und doch gleicht dieser Berg (der gar nichtmal so groß ist) eher einem Eimerchen, angesichts der *jährlich über 20 Mio m³ Gülle* allein aus der dänischen Schweineproduktion. |rolleyes Die "Entsorgung" als landwirtschaftlicher Dünger ist da logistisch eher Kleinkram...


----------



## Pinn (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Danke LAC und Foolish Farmer für Euren interessanten Dialog! Ich meine das gehört in diesen Thread, genau so wie die Infos von Costas zu den Kosten der Angelerlaubnis in 2013.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Pinn schrieb:


> Danke LAC und Foolish Farmer für Euren interessanten Dialog! Ich meine das gehört in diesen Thread, genau so wie die Infos von Costas zu den Kosten der Angelerlaubnis in 2013.
> 
> Gruß, Werner


 


Selbstverständlich gehört das hier rein.:m


----------



## LAC (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
war ein kleiner scherz, wobei esbjerg, zwar keinen fischereihafen mehr hat,  aber einen überseehafen, dort können dann die großen fischtrowler aus dem nordmeer ihre fische löschen, die sie in 900 m tiefe im nordmeer gefangen haben. In hvide sande buddelt man noch, damit das auch geht. Wobei es doch so einfach ist, es geht auch in hanstholm - da muss man nicht mit den schiff bis nach hvide sande fahren - außer wenn´s juckt, weil  mama dort wohnt.

@ Folish Farmer
Danke für die information, ich kenne mich nicht aus, mit diesen super modernen anlagen. 
Wobei fischmehl aus fischen gemacht wird, d.h. früher aus fischabfälle und je besser die qualität, je mehr fischfleisch war enthalten, aber auch dort wurden oft erhöhte pcb- und dioxin-werte festgestellt.
Wobei der fischmehl markt boomt, denn inzwischen hat sich eine fangflotte gebildet, die nur fische fangen die zu fischmehl verarbeitet werden. Etwa ein drittel der weltweit jährlich gefangenen tiere wird zu fischmehl und -öl weiterverarbeitet.

Das auch hier versucht wird , einen ersatz zu finden ist klar, und so wird das futter angerührt wie eine tüte suppe beim menschen. Was wird nicht alles als "fleisch" angeboten selbst ein panierter Bierdeckel, goldbraum gebraten, würde als schnitzel duchgehen.
Wobei die ersatzstoffe für fischmehl immer teurer werden - hier mal ein link für jedermann, wissenschaftliche erkenntnisse von pflanzlichen rohstoffen in der fischzucht.
http://www.agrarforschung.de/download/07_Schulz.pdf

Sind das denn noch atlantische lachse, da die ganz schnell wachsen._|supergri _schau mal hier.
http://www.transgen.de/tiere/143.doku.html
Betreffend der chemie besser ausgedrückt medikamente, die ich erwähnt habe ist es wie in der landwirtschaft, oder beim menschen - man rechnet sich aus, ob mit den medikamenten noch alles geretten werden kann - bzw. leider sagen muss, das war´s dann. Deswegen ist vorbeugen immer gut.

Du hast recht, die schweinezucht ist ein großes problem, aber nicht nur die, auch kühe können es sein, in dänemark war im gespräch, sie zu versteuern, da sie ja kein katalisator haben.|supergri 
Alle plätze wo auf engsten raum tiere gehalten bzw. gezüchtet werden sind problemplätze, ob das eine hühnerfarm eine nerzfarm oder eine fischfarm ist um nur einige zu nennen, selbst die monokultur, wo pflanze neben pflanze steht.
Den goldenen mittelweg zu finden ist nicht einfach - da man ja nicht die natur schützen will, sondern auf kleinsten raum und mit geringsten aufwand, mit lebewesen geld verdienen will.

Sturm ist angesagt, 2,5 m soll der wasserspiegel steigen. Hier mal ein vorgeschmack












Gruß


----------



## _seabass_hunter (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Pinn schrieb:


> Danke LAC und Foolish Farmer für Euren interessanten Dialog! Ich meine das gehört in diesen Thread, genau so wie die Infos von Costas zu den Kosten der Angelerlaubnis in 2013.
> 
> Gruß, Werner


*Schau an der Werner ist aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht* #6:m


----------



## Pinn (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> *Schau an der Werner ist aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht* #6:m



Jau! Wenn die Tage länger werden, sollte man sich wieder auf die wichtigen Dinge im Leben konzentrieren.

Wie siehr denn deine Strategie für April aus?

Gruß, Werner|wavey:


----------



## _seabass_hunter (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Werner wenn du mich kennst dann kannst du dir es in etwa vorstellen.05.00 aufstehen essen und bis 12 uhr angeln dann Mittag bis 14 Uhr und ab da bis es dunkel wird.Dann ... du weiß ... :#2: :m|jump:
Habe wieder etwas neues für die Skjern gebaut, mal schauen ob es was bringt.Und wie ist es bei Dir?
Gruß Roland


----------



## _seabass_hunter (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

hatte da etwas Glück ...|wavey::q
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254648&page=11


----------



## Pinn (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Werner wenn du mich kennst dann kannst du dir es in etwa vorstellen.05.00 aufstehen essen und bis 12 uhr angeln dann Mittag bis 14 Uhr und ab da bis es dunkel wird.Dann ... du weiß ... :#2: :m|jump:
> Habe wieder etwas neues für die Skjern gebaut, mal schauen ob es was bringt.Und wie ist es bei Dir?
> Gruß Roland



Roland, ich bin mit 7:00 Uhr aufstehen und danach gemütlich frühstücken immer ganz gut klargekommen. Ich vermute, wenn man um 8:30 Uhr an der Skjern ist und man ist der erste an der Stelle, hat man gute Chancen, einen Lachs zum Anbiss auf den Köder zu verleiten. Vorausgesetzt da stehen noch welche.

Ich denke, Lachse beissen zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit, sofern ihr Agressionspotential geweckt wird. Andererseits sind sie auch sehr scheu, wenn sie beunruhigt werden und sie verziehen sich bei Störungen an ruhigere Standorte.

Deshalb mag ich auch die angeblich superfängigen Kondomi-Spinner und ähnliche Produkte >25g nicht. Die fangen entweder beim ersten Durchkurbeln durch das Zielgebiet und vertreiben anschließend durch die Folgewürfe alle Lachse von der Angelstelle.

Ich werde mal versuchen, meine Fliegen und Wobbler farblich so zu gestalten, wie es der Laichfärbung der Lachse entspricht. Man kennt ja diverse Reaktionen von Stichlingen und Buntbarschen auf ihre artspezifischen Laichfärbungen. Vielleicht klappt das ja.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## _seabass_hunter (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Ich glaube das wir dann zusammen frühstücken werden werner ,dann werde ich mich um 5:00 nochmal im Bett umdrehen :m


----------



## Costas (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Wieder gute News von der Skjern Au. Die Fangquote wurde doch leicht grösser gesetzt:

- 185 Stk. über 75 cm
- 235 Stk. zwischen 60 und 75 cm

Total 420 Stk.

Eine weniger erfreuliche Neuheit ist, dass die Online-Verkaufsstelle dagkort.dk nicht mehr Angelkarten für die Vereine Borris und Skjernådalens verkaufen darf. Der Verkauf wurde online abgestellt. Ich weiss nich was geschieht mit Personen, die dort bereits eine Karte für 2013 gekauft haben. Ich empfehle, dass sich die Personen an die jeweiligen Vereine hinwenden.

Eine andere Emfpehlung ist, die Karte bei einer der lokalen Verkaufsstellen zu erwerben. Die geschieht im Gegensatz zum Internet gebührenfrei. Die Karten sind nicht limitiert und vor Ort kann man Informationen über die bessere Stellen kriegen, ev. über gefährliche Stellen mit Stier in der Wiese usw.

Grüsse aus DK
Costas


----------



## Costas (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

@Werner

Meine bessere Hälfte hat zufällig Deine Unterschrift gelesen und erkannt. Wusste nicht, dass Du auch ein Douglas Adams-Fan bist.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Costas schrieb:


> Wieder gute News von der Skjern Au. Die Fangquote wurde doch leicht grösser gesetzt:
> 
> - 185 Stk. über 75 cm
> - 235 Stk. zwischen 60 und 75 cm
> ...



Hallo 
Bekommen wir auch den DK Angelschein bei Dir oder muß der dann noch Online bestellt werden ?
Gruß Roland


----------



## Costas (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bekommen wir auch den DK Angelschein bei Dir oder muß der dann noch Online bestellt werden ?
> Gruß Roland



ja, kein problem :m

Den DK-Angelschein kann man wie Du weisst auch Online bestellen,wenn man möchte. Die Verkaufsstelle ist der der Angelverband, daher sehr sicher. Sollte man ihn verlieren, dann kann man dort einfach nochmals ausdrücken.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Danke #h


----------



## Pinn (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bekommen wir auch den DK Angelschein bei Dir oder muß der dann noch Online bestellt werden ?
> Gruß Roland


Zusatzfrage von mir: Gilt der staatliche Angelschein fürs Kalenderjahr oder für ein Jahr ab Erwerb?

Habe den kleinen Zettel leider verlegt, aber mit Wochenkarte und dem Laksekontingent zusammen im letzten September bei Costas bekommen, Es gibt also alles aus einer Hand.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## _seabass_hunter (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Pinn schrieb:


> Zusatzfrage von mir: Gilt der staatliche Angelschein fürs Kalenderjahr oder für ein Jahr ab Erwerb?
> 
> Habe den kleinen Zettel leider verlegt, aber mit Wochenkarte und dem Laksekontingent zusammen im letzten September bei Costas bekommen, Es gibt also alles aus einer Hand.
> 
> Gruß, Werner



*Damals war es für ein Jahr ab Erwerb #h*


----------



## Pinn (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Costas schrieb:


> @Werner
> 
> Meine bessere Hälfte hat zufällig Deine Unterschrift gelesen und erkannt. Wusste nicht, dass Du auch ein Douglas Adams-Fan bist.



42, Werner


----------



## Costas (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Pinn schrieb:


> Zusatzfrage von mir: Gilt der staatliche Angelschein fürs Kalenderjahr oder für ein Jahr ab Erwerb?
> 
> Habe den kleinen Zettel leider verlegt, aber mit Wochenkarte und dem Laksekontingent zusammen im letzten September bei Costas bekommen, Es gibt also alles aus einer Hand.
> 
> Gruß, Werner



1 Jahr ab eingetragenes Startdatum, welches vom Erwerbsdatum abweichen kann.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Jetzt mal ganz andere Frage.
Welche Fliegen sind besser an der Skjern ,"normale" oder Tube.
Wollte vielleicht etwas neues ausprobieren|kopfkrat. 
Was ist das gängige Muster für die Skjern ?
Danke und Gruß:m


----------



## Pinn (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz andere Frage.
> Welche Fliegen sind besser an der Skjern ,"normale" oder Tube.
> Wollte vielleicht etwas neues ausprobieren|kopfkrat.
> Was ist das gängige Muster für die Skjern ?
> Danke und Gruß:m



Moin Roland,

ich denke ein gängiges Fliegenmuster (mit Fanggarantie) gibt es nicht. Und ob Tuben- oder Hakenfliegen besser sind, hängt davon ab, ob man die Fliege an der richtigen Stelle und in der richtigen Wassertiefe auf die richtige Weise präsentieren kann.

Das sind drei zusätzliche Kriterien zur Frage, ob Tuben- oder Hakenfliege.

Eine Antwort weiss ich nicht, aber meine Lieblingsmuster habe ich mal angehängt. Habe keine Ahnung, ob die auch den Lachsen in der Skjern gefallen. Waren teilweise schon im Einsatz, deshalb etwas zerzaust. :q

Leider bekommt man diese Fliegen im Handel und vor Ort nur mit Widerhaken. Deshalb wichtig: Wenn ihr mit Fliegen in der Skjern oder anderen dänischen Auen angelt, vergesst bitte nicht, den oder die Widerhaken anzudrücken. Widerhaken sind nämlich verboten! Sonst kann es sehr teuer werden und der Angelurlaub ist vorbei! Muss ja nicht sein. #d

Gruß, Werner


----------



## _seabass_hunter (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo wo sind den die Fliegenfischer der Skjern?#h
Welche Fliegen sind an der Skjern "gut"|kopfkrat​


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Hallo wo sind den die Fliegenfischer der Skjern?#h​
> Welche Fliegen sind an der Skjern "gut"|kopfkrat​


 

Frag den Costas, oder kauf sie vor Ort,du Geizhals.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Frag den Costas, oder kauf sie vor Ort,du Geizhals.


Das ist eine Beleidigung ,werde das melden:vik:
So oder so muß ich die kaufen,möchte mich aber erst informieren und Tip`s sammeln.Will ja nicht gleich 30 St kaufen und dann sind nur 5 St. "gut" für die Skjern :c


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Das ist eine Beleidigung ,werde das melden:vik:
> So oder so muß ich die kaufen,möchte mich aber erst informieren und Tip`s sammeln.Will ja nicht gleich 30 St kaufen und dann sind nur 5 St. "gut" für die Skjern :c


 

Du Geizhals suchst ja nur Tipps, um sie dann besser nach-
zubauen.
So kann man auch die Winterdepression bekämpfen.:q


----------



## _seabass_hunter (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Du Geizhals suchst ja nur Tipps, um sie dann besser nach-
> zubauen.
> So kann man auch die Winterdepression bekämpfen.:q


So langsam bekomme ich welche ,war zuletzt im Oktober am Wasser:c
Diesmal kann ich die nicht nachbauen,habe das noch nicht drauf|kopfkrat


----------



## Pinn (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Du Geizhals suchst ja nur Tipps, um sie dann besser nach-
> zubauen.
> So kann man auch die Winterdepression bekämpfen.:q



Jürgen, was bitteschön ist Winterdepression? Hat das irgendwie mit de kölsche Fastelovend und Aschermittwoch zu tun? Hoppediz ist wieder tot, aber bitte halte du durch! Rolcinc du natürlich auch! #h

Gruß, Werner


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Pinn schrieb:


> Jürgen, was bitteschön ist Winterdepression? Hat das irgendwie mit de kölsche Fastelovend und Aschermittwoch zu tun? Hoppediz ist wieder tot, aber bitte halte du durch! Rolcinc du natürlich auch! #h
> 
> Gruß, Werner


 


Werner,#h

du hast es fast auf den Punkt gebracht.#6
Die Depression setzt bei mir an "Altweiber" ein,und endet
"Aschermittwoch".
 Während dieser Zeit sind bei mir die Rollos unten, und die 
Notbeleuchtung an.
Nahrungsvorräte werden natürlich frühzeitig eingelagert.
Für mich ist heute Feiertag, habe gerade einen Nudelauf-
lauf mit Feta,Schafskäse und Bolonese vernichtet.#6
Jetzt habe ich wieder ca. 9 Mon. Ruhe.


----------



## LAC (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

@ Jürgen
ich war heute in skjern und tarm und stand vor costas laden, das ist ja ein super laden geworden.  Kurz bevor ich kam hat er eine fliege gemacht - war leider nicht mehr da - nicht die fliege, sondern costas.


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> ich war heute in skjern und tarm und stand vor costas laden, das ist ja ein super laden geworden. Kurz bevor ich kam hat er eine fliege gemacht - war leider nicht mehr da - nicht die fliege, sondern costas.


 

Hallo Otto,#h

er lässt sich gerade die Sonne auf den Pelz brennen. Ist aber
nächste Woche wieder zurück.:m


----------



## Costas (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> ich war heute in skjern und tarm und stand vor costas laden, das ist ja ein super laden geworden.  Kurz bevor ich kam hat er eine fliege gemacht - war leider nicht mehr da - nicht die fliege, sondern costas.



@Otto
Schade, dass wir uns verpasst haben. Schick mir nächstes Mal eine PN, damit ich sicher da bin und den Kaffee extra stark brate.


----------



## Costas (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Pinn schrieb:


> 42, Werner



@Werner, das hat sicher lange gedauert, um es so genau auszurechnen, nicht wahr?. Genau "42" ist auch meine Antwort auf die beste Skjern Au-Fliege |supergri.


----------



## LAC (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Costas schrieb:


> @Otto
> Schade, dass wir uns verpasst haben. Schick mir nächstes Mal eine PN, damit ich sicher da bin und den Kaffee extra stark brate.



Costas, werde ich nicht machen mit der pn, du willst mich vernichten mit dem starken kaffee :q 
ich liebe die überraschung:vik: 
Gratulation costas, toller laden, hatte leider kein glasschneider mit, sonst hätte ich mir mal den laden von innen angeschaut
Wir sehen uns -|wavey: liebe grüße.


----------



## Pinn (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> sonst hätte ich mir mal den laden von innen angeschaut



Costas hat seit letztem Jahr 'nen neuen Laden, da sollte man erstmal ohne Bargeld und Kreditkarte reingehen und sich umschauen, sonst könnte es Ärger mit der besseren Hälfte geben. Da gibt es alles von Freizeitkleidung bis Angelbedarf und Angelguiding. 

LAC: Ich will hier keine Werbung machen, aber der Kaffee ist auch ganz gut verträglich.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## LAC (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

@ Pinn
Werner, dass costas eine vorzüglichen kaffee macht, kann ich bestätigen, denn er pumpt mich immer voll damit, wenn ich ihn besuche. Und da aldi beim alten laden gleich daneben war, habe ich mir immer ein preiswertes kleines törtchen geholt und dieses bei costas gegessen - habe mich dann fünf stunden dort aufgehalten alles angeschaut, informiert und nichts gekauft, wie man das so macht im angelladen, da man sich ja nicht entscheiden kann, weil man immer was neues sieht.
In dem neuen laden könnte man sogar zwei tage lang schauen solch eine angebot hat er.
Werner, nun kenne ich costas, das ist ja ein toller typ, der auch ahnung hat und da meine zeit sowie costas zeit zu kostbar ist, trinke ich schnell seinen guten kaffee - das wichtigste wird kurz besprochen - und dann bin ich verschwunden, will ja nicht wissen, womit und wie man fische fängt, wobei es auch schon mal vorgekommen ist, dass ich beim rausgehen schnell mal eine penn hochseerute bei ihm gekauft habe. 
Werner, du machst ja keine werbung, hier geht es doch um die angelei d.h. lachsfang in der skjern au. Wenn einer wirklich einen lachs fangen möchte - und nicht nur, wie ich es oft lese, will auch mal auf lachs einen tag gehen - dann sollte er sich mit costas unterhalten und sein rat annehmen, denn dann hat er eine wirkliche chance einen zu landen.

So ist es nun mal, alles andere sind träume.

LG


----------



## Hansen fight (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Moin Ihr Skjern Experten 
Habe gerade in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass es für dieses Jahr keine Tageskarten mehr für die Skjern Au geben soll ? wollte es dieses Jahr im Mai  mal auf Lachs versuchen .
Stimmt das ?
Gruß Christoph


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Stimmt so nicht ganz 
Borris Fiskeriforening und Skjernådalens Lystfiskerforening:
16. April-15. Mai:
Tagespreis: 400,- kr.
*Wochenpreis: nicht mehr möglich*
Jahreskarte: 1200,- kr.
*Nach dem 16. Mai* fällt der Tagespreis auf 150,- kr. Und man kann wieder eine Wochenkarte kaufen für 480,- kr. kaufen.


----------



## Hansen fight (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Danke für die Info 
Also kann Ich die Karten auch beruhigt vor Ort kaufen.
Wegen Wasserstand und so ?
Gruß Christoph


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Die kannst du auch NUR vor Ort kaufen.Gruß


----------



## Hansen fight (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Nee rolcinc
Kannst auch online kaufen.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Nee Christoph kannst du nicht *mehr* :vik:#h


----------



## Hansen fight (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

OK |bigeyes rolcinc
Danke für die Info,hoffe es sind noch Karten im Mai zu haben.
53,60 Euro bis zum 16.5. |evil:
Lachsfischen ist halt teuer.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> OK |bigeyes rolcinc
> Danke für die Info,hoffe es sind noch Karten im Mai zu haben. *Es gibt kein LIMIT #6*
> 53,60 Euro bis zum 16.5. |evil:
> Lachsfischen ist halt teuer.
> Gruß Christoph


--------


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

@ Hansen Fight/Christoph
Du kannst die Karten beruhigt vor Ort kaufen!
Geh' am besten bei Boardie Costas in seinen Laden in Tarm (www.fisknu.dk) , da wirst Du geholfen!
Neben allen notwendigen Lizenzen hat Costas exzellente Köderempfehlungen und hat immer sein Ohr am "Puls der Skjern Au" und weiss was, wo & womit gerade was geht.#h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## _seabass_hunter (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Costas gilt das auch wenn wir die Scheine bei dir im Laden kaufe|supergri
Bestiller du årskortet inden d. 1/4/2013 så sender vi 2 stk. Savage Gear kondomspinnere eller 2 HLF flies GRATIS med. Husk at skrive under bemærkninger om du vil helst vil have spinnere eller flu
-------------
Bestellen Saison zuvor auf 2013.01.04 Pass und wir werden 2 Stück senden Savage Gear Kondom Spinner oder 2 HLF fliegt kostenlos mit. Denken Sie daran, in den Kommentar zu schreiben, wenn Sie es vorziehen, Spinner oder Fliegen haben.


----------



## Costas (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Costas gilt das auch wenn wir die Scheine bei dir im Laden kaufe|supergri
> Bestiller du årskortet inden d. 1/4/2013 så sender vi 2 stk. Savage Gear kondomspinnere eller 2 HLF flies GRATIS med. Husk at skrive under bemærkninger om du vil helst vil have spinnere eller flu
> -------------
> Bestellen Saison zuvor auf 2013.01.04 Pass und wir werden 2 Stück senden Savage Gear Kondom Spinner oder 2 HLF fliegt kostenlos mit. Denken Sie daran, in den Kommentar zu schreiben, wenn Sie es vorziehen, Spinner oder Fliegen haben.



Leider nicht. Das Angebot ist nur bei Internet-Bestellungen. Dadurch werden die Versandkosten kompensiert. Beim Kauf im Laden gilt das Angebot nicht . Vergiss nicht, dass wir die Karten im Auftrag der Vereine bzw. des Angelverbands und als Service zu den Kunden verkaufen.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Ok, Danke #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Costas schrieb:


> Leider nicht. Das Angebot ist nur bei Internet-Bestellungen. Dadurch werden die Versandkosten kompensiert. Beim Kauf im Laden gilt das Angebot nicht . Vergiss nicht, dass wir die Karten im Auftrag der Vereine bzw. des Angelverbands und als Service zu den Kunden verkaufen.


 

Hallo Costas,#h

Du bist aber auch wieder hartherzig. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## okram24 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Mit einem Savage Gear Kondom Spinner von Costas hatte ich letztes Jahr diese Schöne MeFo an der Sjern Au!


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. März 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Habe das auf der Seite von "Borris" gesehen,da kosten die Jahreskarte 1100 DK |kopfkrat
Dagkort - Voksen (16. april - 15. maj) 400 DKK 
       Dagkort - Voksen (16. maj - 15. oktober) 150 DKK 
       Dagkort - 14-18 år 40 DKK 
       Ugekort - Voksen (15. maj - 15. oktober) 480 DKK 
       Ugekort - 14-18 år 70 DKK 
     Årskort - Jubilæum 1100 DKK 
     Laksekontingent 100 DKK 
     Årskort + Laksekontingent 1200 DKK 
     Årskort - Ægtepar 1500 DKK 
     Årskort - 14-18 år 100 DKK 
     Årskort - 0-13 år 10 DKK


----------



## _seabass_hunter (5. März 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Da ich sooo viele Tip`s hier zu den Fliegen an der Skjern bekommen habe ,stelle ich hier welche ein ,wo ich denke das die etwas taugen werden #h|kopfkrat


----------



## Pinn (5. März 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo Roland,

jetzt hast Du aber wirklich Fliegenmuster ausgesucht, die ich selber auch gewählt hätte! Eine angebliche Regel spukt mir immer im Kopf herum: Fliegen mit hellen Gelbanteilen bei trübem Wetter und rötliche und rotbraune Farbtöne bei Sonnenschein. Ob ich daraus mit gutem Gewissen eine Empfehlung machen kann, bezweifel ich aber. Dafür sind meine Lachsfänge mit Fliege an der Skjern viel zu zufällig gewesen.

Ich meine, die Kenntnis der Hotspots ist wichtiger für den Fangerfolg, weil die Lachse sich laut Hendrik Mortensen an ihren Rastplätzen länger aufhalten. Nur sind diese Rastplätze in der Skjern für uns Urlaubsangler kaum zu erkennen, weil das Wasser der Skjern auch bei normaler Strömung und Niedrigwasser wegen seiner bräunlichen Huminstofftrübung wenig Einblick in größere Tiefen  als 50 cm erlaubt. Wir angeln also als Neuling an der Skjern meistens blind und ohne Strategie.

Aber du bist ja auch kein Neuling mehr, sondern kennst die Borrisstrecke und einige der erfogversprechenden Stellen hier. Das wäre Punkt 1.

Punkt 2 ist die Köderpräsentiation an der richtigen Stelle in der richtigen Wassertiefe und in der richtigen Weise. Ich denke das ist sogar wichtiger als die Farbe der Lachsfliege.

Punkt 3: In Zusammenhang mit Punkt 2 ist besonders beim Fliegenfischen eine genau abgestimmte Zusammenstellung der Angelgeräte von Rute über Rolle bis zur Schnur erforderlich. Da sind zum Beispiel bei der Schnur in Abhängigkeit von den Eigenschaften der Rute ihr Gewicht, die Länge und Sinkrate interessant. Wenn das nicht passt, ist Frust vorprogrammiert, weil man kaum zielgerichtete Würfe hinbekommt!

Roland, ich will Dich auf keinen Fall entmutigen, mit der Fliegenrute auf die Skjern-Lachse loszugehen. Vielmehr freue ich mich auf unser Treffen im April und wünsche Dir ehrlich viel Erolg mit der für Dich neuen Angeltechnik!

Gruß, Werner #h


----------



## _seabass_hunter (6. März 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo Werner
Wie du bereits geschrieben hast, hängt es von vielen Faktoren ab ob einer sein Glück an der Skjern findet |wavey:
Das mit der Fliege wird wieder etwas neues für mich sein ,aber ich werden guten Ansprechpartner haben -DICH #h
Gruß Roland


----------



## alfredo.fly (17. März 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hi an alle,
ich habe noch einmal eine Frage zu der Jahreskarte. Im Text steht nur bis
1 April, soll das bedeuten das ich die Karte nur bis zu 1 April erwerben kann, oder bedeutet es das ich im nächsten Jahr nur bis zum 1 April fischen darf. Ich finde das ist etwas unglücklich formuliert.

Gruß Willi


----------



## Costas (17. März 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



alfredo.fly schrieb:


> Hi an alle,
> ich habe noch einmal eine Frage zu der Jahreskarte. Im Text steht nur bis
> 1 April, soll das bedeuten das ich die Karte nur bis zu 1 April erwerben kann, oder bedeutet es das ich im nächsten Jahr nur bis zum 1 April fischen darf. Ich finde das ist etwas unglücklich formuliert.
> 
> Gruß Willi



Hallo Willi

Ich weiss nicht, wo Du das gelesen hast. Was ich Dir sagen kann ist folgendes:

Die Saison an der Skjern Au ist nur vom 16. April bis zum 15. Oktober. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## alfredo.fly (17. März 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo Costas,
auf der Boris Seite steht, wenn Du eine Jahreskarte erwerben willst, in Klammern "Nur bis 1 April" das hat mich ein wenig verunsichert. 
Dann bedeutet es wohl doch, das man die Jahreskarte nur bis zum 1 April kaufen kann und danach gibt es keine mehr!#h
Gruß Willi


----------



## Costas (18. März 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



alfredo.fly schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,
> auf der Boris Seite steht, wenn Du eine Jahreskarte erwerben willst, in Klammern "Nur bis 1 April" das hat mich ein wenig verunsichert.
> Dann bedeutet es wohl doch, das man die Jahreskarte nur bis zum 1 April kaufen kann und danach gibt es keine mehr!#h
> Gruß Willi



Die Vereine sind dafür bekannt, nicht alles so gut und deutlich zu schreiben bzw. die Neuheiten zu aktualisieren. Die Karten sind unlimitiert und alle können sie auch am gleichen Tag kaufen, was ich auch immer empfehle zu machen, dennje nach Wetterverhältnisse, Wasserstand, Fänge usw. kann die eine oder die andere Strecke interessant sein.


----------



## alfredo.fly (18. März 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hi Costas,
meine Frage hast Du aber noch nicht beantwortet,
"Jahreskarte nur bis 1 April" ;+;+;+
Gruß Willi


----------



## Costas (18. März 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



alfredo.fly schrieb:


> Hi Costas,
> meine Frage hast Du aber noch nicht beantwortet,
> "Jahreskarte nur bis 1 April" ;+;+;+
> Gruß Willi



Jahreskarte kannst Du immer kaufen. Vor der Saison, während der Saison, auch nach der Saison, wenn Du willst |supergri. 

Keine der Karten (egal ob Jahr, Tag oder Woche) ist limitiert, wenigstens nicht bei den 2 wichtigsten Vereine, Borris und Skjernadalens (Strecke Fjord-Tarm/Skjern-Albaek). Andere kleinere Vereine haben je nachdem eingeschränkte Mitgliederzahl. Die 2 grössten Vereine machen jedoch ca. 90-95% der Kartenverkäufe aus.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (28. März 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Habe hier im Board gelesen das der *Ringköbingfjord *zugefroren ist , heißt das das die Fische nicht aufsteigen können .
Der 16.04 ist ja nicht mehr weit#c


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. März 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Habe hier im Board gelesen das der *Ringköbingfjord *zugefroren ist , heißt das das die Fische *nicht aufsteigen* können .
> Der 16.04 ist ja nicht mehr weit#c


 

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber können Fische nicht auch tauchen? |kopfkrat


----------



## _seabass_hunter (28. März 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber können Fische nicht auch tauchen? |kopfkrat


...durch Metall glaube ich nicht ,oder#g


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. März 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> ...durch Metall glaube ich nicht ,oder#g


 

Wo sind im Fjord Metallsperren?   #g


----------



## _seabass_hunter (29. März 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

in den Schleusen #h
Dachte das so lange wie der Fjord zugefroren ist werden die Schleusen nur ein "bisschen" aufgemacht |kopfkrat


----------



## Dixie (29. März 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Mein "erste Mal" ist in diesem Jahr geplant.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob für die Skjern beim Angeln zwingend eine Wathose notwendig ist (da evtl. manche Stellen sonst nicht erreichbar sind) oder reichen Gummistiefel in der Regel aus?


----------



## Pinn (29. März 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Dixie schrieb:


> Mein "erste Mal" ist in diesem Jahr geplant.
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob für die Skjern beim Angeln zwingend eine Wathose notwendig ist (da evtl. manche Stellen sonst nicht erreichbar sind) oder reichen Gummistiefel in der Regel aus?


Bei normalem Wasserstand ist an der Skjern keine Wathose erforderlich. Falls die Fangquote ausgereizt ist, hat eine Wathose einen wesentlichen Vorteil: Man kann den Haken im Wasser stehend schonender lösen. Keschern oder an Land zerren der Lachse ist so nicht nötig.

Bei Hochwasser ist eine Wathose sinnvoll, da man bei den überfluteten Weiden und Wiesen sonst keine Chance hat, bis an den Fluss zu kommen.

Ansonsten sehe ich Watfischen kritisch. Da wird viel Ufervegetation zertrampelt, Kinderstuben der Jungfische und Laichgründe werden zerstört. Das muss nicht sein!

Also Wathose ja, Watfischen nein!

Gruß, Werner


----------



## _seabass_hunter (29. März 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Noch 20 Tage und ich bin oben an der Skjern, aber wie sehen sie Chancen bei dem Besch.Wetter den aus .
Werden die Fische aufsteigen ,sind schon welche gesehen worden??Wie ist das Wetter z.Zeit an der Skjern?


----------



## Pinn (30. März 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Noch 20 Tage und ich bin oben an der Skjern, aber wie sehen sie Chancen bei dem Besch.Wetter den aus .
> Werden die Fische aufsteigen ,sind schon welche gesehen worden??Wie ist das Wetter z.Zeit an der Skjern?



Ich hab das Gefühl, die Experten vor Ort trauen sich eine Wettervorhersage über drei Wochen und damit verbunden Prognosen für den Lachsaufstieg ab Mitte April und zu erwartende Fänge nicht zu. 

Gut finde ich jedoch, dass die Lachsfänge an der Skjern seit vielen Jahren mit Datum und Ort des Fanges durch die Vereine dokumentiert werden. Meine Auswertung dieser Fangmeldungen ergibt, dass wir in der Woche ab dem 20.04.2013 richtig gute Chancen haben, einen Riesenlachs > 1m zu fangen. Kann naturlich auch gut sein, dass wir bzw. Du oder ich in dieser Woche Schneider bleiben. 

Zu dem zu erwartenden Wetter: Lachse sind relativ temperaturunempfindlich. Wir sollten aber eine lange Unterhose nicht vergessen! :q

Gruß, Werner


----------



## _seabass_hunter (30. März 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Ich glaube die "Experten"wollen nicht mit Ihrer Prognose den Angler die Ostern verderben 
Schlechte Prognose könnte auch schlecht fürs Geschäft sein, kein Lachs kein Umsatz#h
Werner auf jeden Fall wird es Kalt sein :c


----------



## Dixie (30. März 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

@Pinn: 

Vielen Dank für die Info & Gruß


----------



## Costas (1. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo

Ich bin erst jetzt von einem Kurzurlaub zurück und habe die News erst jetzt erfahren. Aufgrund des kalten Wetters und den tieferen Temperaturenim Fjord werden Niedergänger verspätet zurück aus der Au wandern. Um die Niedergänger zu schonen, wird der Saisonstart um 2 Wochen verschoben, d.h. vor dem 1. Mai geht gar nichts #q.

Sorry Jungs, kann nichst dafür. #c 

Grüsse aus Dänemark,
Cosats


----------



## _seabass_hunter (1. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Costas das ist nicht so Schlimm ,das Wetter ab den 01.05. wird dann 100% besser sein:m


----------



## Hansen fight (1. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin erst jetzt von einem Kurzurlaub zurück und habe die News erst jetzt erfahren. Aufgrund des kalten Wetters und den tieferen Temperaturenim Fjord werden Niedergänger verspätet zurück aus der Au wandern. Um die Niedergänger zu schonen, wird der Saisonstart um 2 Wochen verschoben, d.h. vor dem 1. Mai geht gar nichts #q.
> 
> ...



Costas Das ist doch ein Aprilscherz ? 
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Costas (2. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Costas Das ist doch ein Aprilscherz ?
> Gruß Christoph



Ja :m


----------



## Pinn (4. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Costas schrieb:


> Ja :m


Also doch die lange Unterhose mitnehmen...

Gruß, Werner


----------



## _seabass_hunter (11. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

In 5 Tagen geht es losssss #v#vund hier herrscht #c|kopfkrat


----------



## Pinn (11. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> In 5 Tagen geht es losssss #v#vund hier herrscht #c|kopfkrat



Lass bitte noch einige Lachse drin. :q
Jürgen und ich kommen nach.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (12. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> In 5 Tagen geht es losssss #v#vund hier herrscht #c|kopfkrat


Klar doch, alle Lachs-Süchtigen sind dabei Ihr Gerät zu entstauben, die Haken zu schärfen und die Stunden zu zählen 
Da hat man keine Hand frei um noch was zu posten 
Wahrscheinlich wird am Dienstag vor Ort die Wirtschaft zusammenbrechen weil alles an die Skjern Au stürmt#h.
Vielleicht schafft es der Frühling, der am WE in DE Einzug hält (ENDLICH! :g) sogar bis Dienstag noch bis Jütland|rolleyes.
www.dmi.dk verspricht für Dienstag in Skjern 12-14 °C gepaart mit Wind von 7 m/s.
( http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/byvejr_danmark.htm?by=6900 )
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## _seabass_hunter (16. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

:c
So wie es aussieht sind kaum Fische im Fluß,und massen an Anglern.Keine Plätze zum parken und am Ufer geht es wie am Forellen-Pu.... Meine Koll.hatten am ersten Tag noch nie so viele angler gesehen.Oh ,ob es besser wird|kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> :c
> So wie es aussieht sind kaum Fische im Fluß,und massen an Anglern.Keine Plätze zum parken und am Ufer geht es wie am Forellen-Pu.... Meine Koll.hatten am ersten Tag noch nie so viele angler gesehen*.Oh ,ob es besser wird|kopfkrat*


 


Du suchst also einen Parkplatz? |supergri


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Das der Start dieses mal etwas langsamer ist als letztes Jahr, war aufgrund des langen, kalten Winters fast zu erwarten.
Vermutlich werden in den ersten Tagen der Saison auch noch einige dünne Absteiger gefangen. 
Und was den Betrieb am ersten Tag angeht, da sieht es am ersten Tag nach der Schonzeit in anderen Ländern an anderen Lachsflüssen nicht anders aus.|rolleyes
Ich fuhr vor eingen Jahren mal in der Nacht vom 14. auf den 15. Juni an der Orkla in Norge entlang und da standen die Lachsfischer auch aufgereiht alle "Gewehr bei Fuss", um um Punkt 0 Uhr und 1 Sekunde am 15.06. ihre Köder im Fluss zu versenken|supergri.
Lass mal ein paar Tage ins Land ziehen und das normalisiert sich auch wieder :g.
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## _seabass_hunter (16. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Es wurden auch keine Absteiger gefangen/gesehen das ist auch gut so. Ich kann nur hoffen das es besser wird
"Brauche kein Parkplatz ,fahre mit Fahrrad":vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Es wurden auch keine Absteiger gefangen/gesehen das ist auch gut so. Ich kann nur hoffen das es besser wird
> "Brauche kein Parkplatz ,*fahre mit Fahrrad*":vik:


 


Ersetzt dann auch den Drill.:vik:


----------



## _seabass_hunter (16. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Nein #a


----------



## Costas (16. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo

Kuryer Bericht nach dem ersten Tag. Es waren so viele Angler an der Skjern Au wie nie zuvor. Einige waren schon um 4:00 Uhr da, um "die besten" Standplätze zu reservieren, wie an einem Pool in Mallorca am morgen früh. 

Der Tag hat bei kalten 3 Grade angefangen und sehr dichtem Nebel. Der Nebel war so dicht, dass man nich einmal sehen konnte, wo die Fliege / SPinner ins Wasser landete.

Die grossen Fänge sind ausgeblieben. Noch nicht alle Rapporte sind eingetroffen, aber ich kann mit Sicherheit sagen, dass es bei weitem nicht so viele waren wie letztes Jahr. Die meisten Fänge von heute waren Absteiger.

Es wurde jedoch überdurchschnittlich viele Meerforellen gefangen und noch mehr gesehen. Davon waren die meisten wieder Absteiger.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Habe gerade mal auf der HP www.skjernaasam.dk nachgeschaut, bis jetzt wurden nur 19 Lachse (bis 100 cm) und 4 Meerforellen gemeldet, das ist im Vergleich zum letzen Saisonstart recht bescheiden.
Die 19 Lachse wurden auch fast alle released, es scheinen wohl wie von mir vermutet hauptsächlich Absteiger gewesen zu sein.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Pinn (16. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal auf der HP www.skjernaasam.dk nachgeschaut, bis jetzt wurden nur 19 Lachse (bis 100 cm) und 4 Meerforellen gemeldet, das ist im Vergleich zum letzen Saisonstart recht bescheiden.
> Die 19 Lachse wurden auch fast alle released, es scheinen wohl wie von mir vermutet hauptsächlich Absteiger gewesen zu sein.
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck


Ich finde den Saisonstart im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren eigentlich schon sensationell. Bei den offiziellen Meldungen scheint es sich bis jetzt zwar ausschließlich um Absteiger gehandelt zu haben, aber die Fangmeldungen nehmen stündlich zu!

Roland, bitte jetzt nicht nervös werden, die dicken silbernen Aufsteiger kommen auch noch pünktlich, ich denke mal ab kommenden Samstag gegen Mittag. Jürgen und ich treffen nämlich dann gegen 13:30 Uhr bei Euch ein, nachdem wir uns vorher die erforderlichen Papiere bei Costas besorgt haben. 

Welche Strecke habt Ihr eigentlich gebucht? Borris oder Skjern bis Fjord? 

Hast Du dein Fahrrad übrigens vor Ort gemietet oder mitgebacht?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## _seabass_hunter (16. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Werner werde nicht nervös,die Fische kommen erst wenn wir da sind .Juhuuu Habe  mit Koll.gesprochen der sagte so etwas hat er noch nicht an der Skjern gesehen ,wie am Forellenpu.-- wenn die Fische reinkommen #d
Das mit dem Fahrrad ,das ist so eine Sache,|kopfkrat
Werner die gleiche Strecke wie immer :m


----------



## Pinn (17. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal auf der HP www.skjernaasam.dk nachgeschaut, bis jetzt wurden nur 19 Lachse (bis 100 cm) und 4 Meerforellen gemeldet, das ist im Vergleich zum letzen Saisonstart recht bescheiden.
> Die 19 Lachse wurden auch fast alle released, es scheinen wohl wie von mir vermutet hauptsächlich Absteiger gewesen zu sein.
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck



Moin MeFo-Schreck,
Deine Einschätzung des Verhältnisses zwischen frischen Aufsteigern und Absteigern ist sicher korrekt. Aber die Fangzahlen ändern sich stündlich durch Nachmeldungen. Ich denke mal, wir nähern uns dem Fangergebnis vom 16.04.2012 schon deutlich an.

Wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe, sind gestern am Eröffnungstag (16.04.2013) 38 Lachse gefangen worden, von denen 5 Stück entnommen wurden. Mindestens einer dieser 5 entnommenen Lachse ist ein Absteiger, wie auf dem beigefügtem Foto zur offiziellen Fangmeldung deutlich erkennbar.

Ich vermute also mal, im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren war der Eröffnungstag der diesjährigen Saison an der Skjern schon fast so sensationell wie der 16.04.2012, besonders wenn man die Meerforellenfänge mit berücksichtigt. Ich werde die Fangzahlen der nächsten Tage genauestens beobachten, da ich ab kommenden Sonntag selber aktiv vor Ort bin. 

Ich würde mich übrigens darüber freuen, wenn wir uns mal persönlich kennenlernen. #h

Gruß, Werner


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo Werner,

Du hast schon recht, ich war da ein wenig zu voreilig, die Statistik "hängt" der tatsächlichen Fangrealität immer ein wenig hinterher, insofern sind die Fangzahlen doch schon prima#6.
Was den Anteil der Absteiger angeht so ist der in diesem Jahr im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr doch deutlich höher als der grösste Anteil doch blanke Frischaufsteiger waren. Aber gut, das ist bei solchen Wetterbedingungen eben so, da kann man nichts dran ändern. Die frischen Aufsteiger werden aber sicherlich in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen kommen, da habe ich keinen Zweifel :g 
Ich wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall so einen Ü-100-cm-Frischaufsteiger in bester Kondition der Deine Rolle zum kreischen bringt wenn Du ab dem WE vor Ort bist 
Ich selber werde dieses Jahr wohl einen kurzen Abstecher an die Skjern Au im Herbst (September/Oktober) machen wenn ich mich 3 Wochen in Südwestjütland rumtreiben werde#h um dort den MeFos auf die Schuppen zu rücken.
Was das persönliche kennenlernen angeht: Noch ein Ruhrpottler in meinem Bekanntenkreis? Ob ich das überlebe?|muahah:Bin schon mit Anglerfreunden aus Essen und Gelsenkirchen "gestraft" .
Nee, Spass beiseite, ich bin offen für alle "Schweinereien", ich schreibe Dir mal 'ne PN #h
Gruß
Axel/MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hier noch eine Bestätigung zum hohen Anteil an Absteigern am Premierentag http://sportsfiskeren.dk/nedgaengere-dominerede-laksepremieren
Das Bild mit noch recht hohen Anteilen an Absteigern zeigte sich auch an anderen lachsführenden Auen wie Varde Au und Storau.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Lachssüchtiger (18. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo zusammen, hallo Costas, vielen dank für die informativen Beiträge. Ich bin nächste Woche mit meiner Familie in Henne und werde mir endlich den Wunsch erfüllen im Skjern Au zu angeln. Welches Geschirr benutzt ihr in der Regel, speziell beim Spinnern, von der Rute bis zum Vorfach? Wo sind zu dieser Zeit die besten Stellen? Als Neuling an einem so Riesen Gewässer, weiß ich gar nicht wo ich suchen soll.  Und zu guter Letzt: Costas, wo ist dein Angelladen? Ich muss mich noch eindecken!

Gruß, das Suchtopfer


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Die Adresse von Costas' Angeladen ist 
Storegade 12
             6880 Tarm
Guggst Du auch hier #h
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Fisknu.dk+%26+Outdoornu.dk,+Storegade,+Tarm,+D%C3%A4nemark&hl=de&ie=UTF8&sll=50.526531,9.004394&sspn=5.091831,9.876709&oq=Tarm,+fisknu+&hq=Fisknu.dk+%26+Outdoornu.dk,&hnear=Storegade,+6880+Tarm,+D%C3%A4nemark&t=m&z=16

Als Spinnrute auf Lachs taugt dort was mit 9-10 Fuss Länge, WG bis max ca. 50/60 g. Dazu eine Rolle in ungefähr 4000er Grösse mit *GUTER BREMSE .* Darauf wird an der Skjern Au meist eine gute Geflochtene gespult mit rund 10-12 Kilo Tragkraft, evtl. mit 'nem ca. 1 m langen Mono-Schockvorfach*.
*Mit Ködern(Flying C, Mepps Aglia, Abu Droppen , Hansen Namsos)in Gewichten von 15 -30 g deckst Du Dich am besten bei Costas ein, der hat faire Preise und weiss genau was gerade geht und wo es sich lohnt*.

*Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Pinn (19. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Noch ein Ruhrpottler in meinem Bekanntenkreis? Ob ich das überlebe?|muahah:


So schlimm sind wir gar nicht... wenn man uns die großen Fische übrig lässt :q

Gruß, Werner


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Schon richtig, Werner!#6
Sonst wäre ich mit den beiden genannten Ruhrpottlern nicht schon in Urlaub gefahren (Norge 2012) und der eine ist auch beim kommenden Trip im Herbst nach DK dabei:vik:

Hab' ansonsten also keine Hemmungen die Kontaktdaten, die ich Dir in der PN schrieb, zu nutzen #h 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## outang (19. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

moin
grad zurück aus tarm ....
16.4. gestartet 
2hand und eisen 
am 18.4 eine laxlandung  gesehen -
95 er abgelaicht-
schmalhans
die meisten fische die jetzt gefangen werden sind keine aufsteiger -
die schleuse im fjord war wohl nicht so oft offen------
es wird jeden tag mit dem " aufstieg " gerechnet - nach schleusenöffnung
so zumindest ortsansäässige 
hei finn- stefan --- COSTAS ! 
wir sind aufgrund sandsturmähnlicher verhältnisse 2 tage vorher abgefahren- 50 kmh windstärke gestern-
magne tak 
fliegenfischen im wahrsten sinn des wortes 
.....

halber meter wasser mehr wär auch gut.....

knaekogbraek


----------



## Pinn (27. April 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Meine letzte Woche an der Skjern war zwar weniger erfolgreich, aber dafür eine neue und interessante Erfahrung für mich. Zu Viert haben wir keinen einzigen Lachs gefangen. Das lag aber daran, dass kaum Aufsteiger da waren und die Absteiger die Skjern schon verlassen haben. Eine Vielzahl der Absteiger sind in den ersten zwei Tagen der Saison ab dem 16.04. gefangen worden.

Ich behaupte mal, wir haben angeltechnisch alles richtig gemacht und alle Möglichkeiten perfekt ausgeschöpft vom Spinner bis zur Fliege (außer Wurm). Und wir haben alle laut Schein verfügbaren Strecken abgegrast. Unser einziger Fehler war eigentlich der, wir sind zu früh hierher gekommen! Die Temperaturen waren zu niedrig und der Wasserstand auch. Frischen Aufsteiger waren deshalb keine da, sondern die Lachse tummeln sich noch in der Nordsee und stellen dort den Heringen nach. :g

Nächste oder übernächste Woche wird die Sache schon wieder ganz anders aussehen, da bin ich mir sicher! Hätte gerne noch 'ne Woche drangehängt. Leider bin ich erst wieder im September an der Skjern. |gr:

Gruß Werner


----------



## _seabass_hunter (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Costas wie ist es z.Zeit an der Skjern,sind die "Jungs" jetzt da|kopfkrat
gruß


----------



## outang (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

guckst du hier:
http://www.skjernaasam.dk/index.php...&task=report_list&species=salmon&year=current


----------



## _seabass_hunter (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Die Seite ist mir bestens bekannt :m bei den Fängen würde mich Interessieren wieviele Angler sich am Wasser "treiben"


----------



## Costas (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Costas wie ist es z.Zeit an der Skjern,sind die "Jungs" jetzt da|kopfkrat
> gruß



Hallo Rolland

Nein, es ist zum #q. Keiner kann erklären wieso die grosse Verspätung. #c


----------



## _seabass_hunter (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Das ist dieses Jahr echt zum :c


----------



## Pinn (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Die Lachse haben sich diesmal leider nicht an unserer Frühjahrs-Urlaubsplanung orientiert. Aber warum sollten sie auch?

Im September sieht bestimmt alles ganz anders aus! 

Gruß, Werner


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Wenn das tatsächlich so wäre, Werner, dann hätte ich nichts dagegen einzuwenden. Ich stolpere im September/Oktober 3 Wochen lang zwar hauptsächlich an den Auen Südwestjütlands herum aber einen Ausflug an die Skjern Au mit "Überfall" auf seinen Laden habe ich Costas schon "angedroht"#h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## _seabass_hunter (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Und ich dachte das die sich noch im Mai in der Skjern "stapeln" würden,den dann würde ich ein Kurztrip starten |supergri


----------



## Pinn (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Und ich dachte das die sich noch im Mai in der Skjern "stapeln" würden,den dann würde ich ein Kurztrip starten |supergri



Der richtige Frühjahrsrun mit den großen Lachsen kommt bestimmt auch noch! Nur wann weiss keiner. #d

Gruß, Werner


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Es gibt sie noch!
Der erste "echte" Großlachs (Kaempelaks) der Saison wurde vor 2 Tagen oberhalb der Tarp Bro auf Fliege verhaftet: 120 cm und 17,8 Kilo
http://skjernaasam.dk/index.php?option=com_catchreport&task=report&id=10448
http://skjernaasam.dk/nyheder/nyhedsarkiv/75-kaempelaks-fra-skjern-a
Ein "Knaek og Braek"#h dem glücklichen Fänger!


----------



## okram24 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Schöner Brocken!
Wenn man sich die Fangstatistik anschaut, fällt auf, dass in letzter Zeit einige Lachse über 1m gefangen wurden!


----------



## outang (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

sauber !!!
aber - he costas - was ist mit der quote ?
die fische sehen recht unrealesed aus auf den pics...

und hier noch der ultimative schnurtest -
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=a1d_1368581049
|bigeyes


----------



## Costas (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



outang schrieb:


> sauber !!!
> aber - he costas - was ist mit der quote ?
> die fische sehen recht unrealesed aus auf den pics...
> 
> ...



Über die Quote brauchen wir uns noch lange keine Sorgen zu machen. Es sind erst 52 grosse und 0 kleine mitgenommen worden. Meine Prognose ist, die grosse Quote wird noch bis Ende Sommer anhalten und die kleine wird in September schnell augebraucht werden. Wir erwarten dieses Jahr viele "kleine" Sommerlachse. :m


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Wurden schon von Boardies Lachse an de Skjern 2013 gefangen?

Und btw, geiles Video über den "Schnurtest". Da ging die Bremse aber ab. Und der Angler auch.


----------



## outang (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Costas schrieb:


> Über die Quote brauchen wir uns noch lange keine Sorgen zu machen. Es sind erst 52 grosse und 0 kleine mitgenommen worden. Meine Prognose ist, die grosse Quote wird noch bis Ende Sommer anhalten und die kleine wird in September schnell augebraucht werden. Wir erwarten dieses Jahr viele "kleine" Sommerlachse. :m




hast du endlich die schleuse geöffnet.....
smörrebröd
weisst schon.....
bis bald !

guten appetit:
http://www.skjernaasam.dk/index.php?option=com_catchreport&task=report&id=10286

unfassbar..... und geht in die quote ein#q


----------



## Costas (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



outang schrieb:


> hast du endlich die schleuse geöffnet.....
> smörrebröd
> weisst schon.....
> bis bald !
> ...




Ja genau. Die Unwissenheit eines Anfängers ist eine Sache...aber noch Werbung damit zu machen |peinlich
Ich hätte lieber der Person erklärt, dass er den "Fisch" zwar nehmen darf, aber nicht nehmen sollte und ihm geraten, die Fotos zu löschen. Ich hoffe, dass wir es in den nächsten Jahre sowieso verbieten können.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Und noch ein Grosslachs über 15 Kilo!
http://skjernaasam.dk/index.php?option=com_catchreport&task=report&id=10458
116 cm und 15,9 Kilo gefangen am 21.05.
Wenn man sich die Statistik anschaut so werden jetzt hauptsächlich die strammen silbernen Aufsteiger gefangen, die am Anfang der Saison so schmerzlich vermisst wurden, unter 80 cm ist momentan nix dabei, das Gros der Fische ist über 90 cm lang #h


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Und ich bin nicht da :c:c:c:c


----------



## flostyles (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

ich dank euch allen recht herzlich für diesen threat. bin die übernächste woche das erste mal an der skjern au und habe durch euch schon super viele gute infos bekommen. sehr erfreut bin ich natürlich auch, dass die lachse sich dieses jahr mehr zeit gelassen haben. dachte schon dass es in der ersten juni woche etwas spät wäre, aber im moment siehts ja super aus. also die vorfreude auf den fluss ist riesig.


----------



## Pinn (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo allerseits,

ich komme direkt ins Grübeln wegen der komischen Witterungsverhältnisse in diesem Jahr! Hier in NRW habe ich letzte Woche noch Eis von den Autoscheiben gekratzt, aber in Jütland hat der Frühling sich durchgesetzt!

Und die großen Aufsteiger scheinen nun auch zu kommen.
Ob ich nach meiner erfolglosen Woche im April nochmal kurzfristig einen verlängerten Wochenendtrip an die Skjern starte? Ich glaube ja. Lachse haben Suchtpotential! 

Hallo Mefoschreck und Costas: Danke für die aktuellen Infos! #h

Gruß, Werner


----------



## _seabass_hunter (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Pinn schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ich komme direkt ins Grübeln wegen der komischen Witterungsverhältnisse in diesem Jahr! Hier in NRW habe ich letzte Woche noch Eis von den Autoscheiben gekratzt, aber in Jütland hat der Frühling sich durchgesetzt!
> 
> ...


 
War auch schon am überlegen|kopfkrat:g


----------



## Pinn (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo allerseits und besonders Costas #h

Hier bei uns in NRW stehen zur Zeit viele Flußufer unter Wasser und der Rheinpegel steht ca. 2m höher als normal, weil es ausgiebig geregnet hat. Das wird sich auch am kommenden langen Wochenende nicht ändern, welches mit einem Feiertag am Donnerstag (Fronleichnam) anfängt. Weitere ergiebige Regenfälle bis zur nächsten Woche sind nämlich bei uns angesagt.

Ob das Wetter hier in NRW so kommt oder nicht, weiss ich natürlich nicht, aber zumindest ist das ein gutes Argument dafür, unserem angesagtem Wetter zu entfliehen und einen Kurztrip an die Skjern zu wagen. :g

Hallo Costas, überflutetete Auwiesen und Weiden an der Skjern habe ich schon erlebt und sogar dabei auch Lachse fangen können, aber zur Zeit müssen wir bei Euch in Jütland nicht mit überfluteten Flußufern rechnen. Oder irre ich mich?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Costas (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo Werner

Ich habe Dir zwar schon eine E-Mail geschrieben, dennoch hier eine kurze Antwort, damit auch andere mitlesen können. Die Skjern Au ist überhaupt nicht überflüttet. Der Wasserstand ist relativ tief, vor allem an der oberen Strecke (Borris). Man kan also locker nur mit Gummistiefel angeln. 

Diese Woche wird es täglich ein bisschen regnen, aber nicht so viel. Das Wetter bleibt angenehm warm bei 10-20 C. 

Mein Arbeitskollege, Heine, hat heute einen schönen blanken Lachs gefangen. Hoffentlich steigen wieder die Fänge.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## outang (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/detail.php?class=106&objectID=6412war ot


----------



## Pinn (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Mein verlängerter Wochenendtrip an die Skjern hat sich wirklich gelohnt!

Nicht etwa deshalb, weil ich keinen Lachs gefangen habe sondern vielmehr deshalb, weil der renaturierte Skjern ein Lachsfluss in einer Umgebung ist, die mich auch über Wasser fasziniert. Da fliegen beispielsweise Vögel mit langen Schnäbeln rum, die man bei uns am Rhein nie sieht. Und Fischotterspuren findet man gelegentlich auch an den Zuflüssen des Skjern.

Ich würde mich ärgern, hätte ich die Chance dieses Wochendtrips Ende Mai nicht genutzt. Zwischenzeitlich sind ja echt große Kaliber an den Haken gegangen.

September 2013 bin ich wieder vor Ort. Vielleicht gelingt mir ja wieder mal sowas:http://www.skjernaasam.dk/index.php...hp?option=com_catchreport&task=report&id=3974
Gruß, Werner


----------



## _seabass_hunter (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Pinn schrieb:


> Mein verlängerter Wochenendtrip an die Skjern hat sich wirklich gelohnt!
> 
> Nicht etwa deshalb, weil ich keinen Lachs gefangen habe sondern vielmehr deshalb, weil der renaturierte Skjern ein Lachsfluss in einer Umgebung ist, die mich auch über Wasser fasziniert. Da fliegen beispielsweise Vögel mit langen Schnäbeln rum, die man bei uns am Rhein nie sieht. Und Fischotterspuren findet man gelegentlich auch an den Zuflüssen des Skjern.
> 
> ...



--
Hast du ein Fisch live sehen können??
Gruss Roland


----------



## Pinn (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> --
> Hast du ein Fisch live sehen können??
> Gruss Roland



Moin Roland,

lebend und im Wasser nicht, aber zwei gefangene Lachse: Einen bei der "Festwiese" unterhalb der Brücke in Borris und einen bei der Brücke über den Skjern an der A11. 

Am Sonntag (letzter Tag) war es stürmisch (40 km/h und Böen bis 70 km/h) bei überwiegend strahlendem Sonnenschein und blauem Himmel. Weil ich keine Spinnrute dabei hatte, habe ich mir kurzerhand eine Stationärrolle mit 30er Monofil auf die Fliegenrute gemacht und mit Blinker und Wobbler gefischt. Das funktioniert, wenn auch nicht so optimal. Eine mittlere Stationärrolle und Spinnköder habe ich für solche Wetterverhältnisse meistens dabei. Und dann habe ich am Sonntag die Stellen abgefischt, wo ich selber schonmal Lachse gefangen oder zumindest gekeschert habe: Kodbøl, Albæk, Lundenæs, Pumpestation SØ und Lønborg.

Leider ohne Erfolg, aber das belastet mich überhaupt nicht!  Seit 2006 war ich 11 mal für eine Woche am Skjern und habe in dieser Zeit 5 Lachse gefangen. Ich kenne also die Fangaussichten und mache mir keine Illusionen über meine Chancen. Die sportliche Lachsfischerei ist harte Arbeit und je mehr Strecke man macht, um so größer ist auch die Chance, einen Lachs an den Haken zu bekommen. So einfach ist das im naturtrüben Skjern, wo man die Lachse normalerweise nicht sieht. 

Gruß, Werner


----------



## flostyles (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

viel ging in dieser woche auch nicht. für mich war es das erste mal hier und das erste mal auf lachs überhaupt. habe jeden tag viele stunden am fluss verbracht aber leider ohne erfolg. der einzige fisch den ich gesehen hab war ein 80 er hecht eines dänischen kollegen in albæk. aber nichts desto trotz war es ein genialer trip mit vielen schönen eindrücken, und mit sicherheit nicht das letzte mal dass ich hier war 
gruß flo


----------



## outang (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

moin
hab gerade ne mail aus skjern bekommen, die sagt, daß zur zeit mehr wasser im fluss sein sollte -
am woende und mitte nächster woche solls etwas regnen
http://14-tage-wettervorhersage.de/de/wetter/skjern/14-tage/124458/

dann sollte das woende darauf die chance doch ganz gut sein..
dauert halt auch , bis der regen vom feld im fluss ist....

quote hat noch ca 100 storlax
und 235 kleinere offen-
wen's interressiert....und wer plant....


----------



## Pinn (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Kann es sein, dass die großen Frühjahrslachse erst jetzt Mitte Juni aufsteigen? Wenn ich mir die Fangmeldungen der letzten Tage anschaue, liegt die Durchschnittsgröße zwischen 85 und 90cm, wobei ich die wirklich kapitalen Exemplare >1m noch nicht einmal berücksichtigt habe.

Die Statistiken und Diagramme füherer Jahre aus "skjernaasam.dk" habe ich eigentlich so in Erinnerung, das Ende Mai bis Ende August tote Hose an der Skjern ist und es erst wieder im September richtig losgeht, wenn auch meistens nur mit den etwas kleineren Exemplaren.

Dieses Jahr scheint das jahreszeitlich ganz anders abzulaufen. Große Lachse erst zum Sommeranfang! Und wie geht es dieses Jahr weiter? Was meint Ihr Experten dazu?

 Ich bin im September das dritte Mal in diesem Jahr an der Skjern und hoffe deshalb auf motivierende Antworten, die ich an meine Begleiter weitergeben kann. 

Gruß, Werner


----------



## outang (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

die sind in der mörrum.....|bigeyes
http://www.sveaskog.se/de/morrum-kronofiske/fange1/


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Nachdem die Saison an der Skjern Au bisher doch recht zäh gelaufen ist :c im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren, erscheint nun evtl. Licht am Ende des Tunnels.#6
Grosse Schwärme von Lachsen stehen an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande und warten vermutlich auf ein paar Tropfen Regen (mit steigendem Wasser), um in die Skjern Au starten.
http://sportsfiskeren.dk/laks-i-stimer-venter-ved-slusen-i-hvide-sande
Es könnte also in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen besser werden:g
Die erlaubten Quoten sowohl für Lachse >75 cm als auch für die unter 75 cm geben jedenfalls noch 'ne Menge her.
Aktuell (11.07.) sind noch 86 Lachse über 75 cm und 234 unter 75 cm offen zur Entnahme.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Ich hab immer noch acht Wochen bis zum Urlaub... Mal schauen, ob die bis dahin warten, die Lachse


----------



## outang (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

neue mail bekommen-
zu wenig wasser 
der sommerlax wartet vor der ........|bigeyes


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

So sieht es aus...|uhoh:
Wenn jetzt aber Regen kommen und für einen deutlichen Anstieg des Wassers sorgen sollte dann geht der "Run" los, die Lachse, die an der Schleuse warten, stürmen dann los und sind in wenigen Tagen in der Skjern Au.
Dann kann man sicher einiges erleben:g
Alle Lachsangler vor Ort werden jetzt sicher 'nen Regentanz starten 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## okram24 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Danke für die Infos MeFo-Schreck!
Bin in 2 Wochen oben in Hvide Sande. Wenn die Bedingungen stimmen, starte ich vielleicht mal wieder einen Versuch!


----------



## outang (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

moin -
sind dann zu 2t  freitag - trotz aller prognosen und meldungen - ging nicht anders , bis heute mittag am fluss mit der 2hand gewesen - 
0 - nix -schneider
nur frühe morgenstunden - mittag  und ab 9  bis 11 abends
bei windstille : mücken alarm satt !!!
dazwischen c:chillout !
wir haben lax/ mefo gesehen - aber der wind stand zu sehr ungünstig

ps- 
wer daran denkt mal einen guide zu chartern, sollte mich mal per pn anmorsen-
haben da jemandd kennengelernt, der das laxfischen schon als kind von seinem vater erlernt hat- an der skjern - 2 generationen wissen- 
( ist ein kollege von hendrik mortensen... )
unglaublich an welche stellen der uns geführt hat- 
ich seh den fluss seit diesem wochende mit ganz anderen augen-
der lax bevorzugt scheinbar gewisse wasserpflanzen 
löcher im fluss, die dem unwissenden verborgen bleiben
steine - grosse steine, die die vereine dort gezielt gesetzt haben
strömungskanten
begehbare stellen im fluss
spuren von ottern im ufersand - dieser war auch für uns betretbar - 
andere die ähnlich aussahen , waren der reinste treibsand 
mit guide war das aber vorab klar- wohin ja - und wohin nein.....treten

ist auf einmal doch nicht so langweilig, die au, wie es im ersten , unwissenden moment erscheint

die mails stammen vom guide - man ist also sehr punktuell informiert - wenns losgeht
seine letzte sms vor ein paar wochen:
lax e hat skjern nun erreicht-
er spricht eine sehr gute dänische deutsch - wie er sagen würde

wenn ich die meldung nächstes mal lese - ab und weg !!!

ansonsten war das - wie mal jemand an der mörrum sagte zum sommerlax : 
gespensterjagd ! 
hi norman !!!
auch wenns nichts gab - 
der sommerlax kommt-
es ist einfach zuwenig wasser im fluss-
 halber meter bis meter mehr wäre i.o. - ist aber nicht......

wird schon !
magne tak + knaeg og break - oder so


----------



## Springerfliege (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo ! Ich bin gerade an der Skjern Au. Ein Angelkollege von mir hat gestern einen  Lachs gefangen. Der erste Lachs seines Lebens ! 83 cm, 10 Pfund. Ein anderer Kollege hat gestern einen Lachs im Drill verloren. Wir haben noch ein paar Tage Zeit und probieren es weiter. Es wurden an der Borris Strecke noch ein paar Fische gefangen. Tight lines


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Ja, wenn man sich die "Fangstrapporter" auf der Homepage anschaut, scheint trotz immer noch wenig Wasser im Fluss etwas "Zug" in die Sache zu kommen seit letztem WE #6
Da stehen nach "Fast Stillstand" Anfang Juli (nur 10 Lachse gemeldet vom 01.07.-10.07.) jetzt 5 und mehr Lachse pro Tag drin.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Springerfliege (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hi ! 
Heute wurde der nächste Lachs gefangen. 90 cm, 6,7 kg. #h


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Feiner Fisch!#6
Fettes "Petri Heil"!#h


----------



## Springerfliege (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo !
Nach 7 Tagen Fliegenfischen und unzähligen Würfen hat es heute auch bei mir geklappt. :m Ich habe heute den ersten Lachs meines Lebens gefangen.  Der Fisch hatte ca. 89 cm und wurde releast. Ein unvergessliches Erlebnis.. Es war eine tolle Woche hier, alle drei haben ihren Lachs gefangen. Nächstes Jahr wieder Skjern :m

Tight lines !


----------



## Costas (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Springerfliege schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Nach 7 Tagen Fliegenfischen und unzähligen Würfen hat es heute auch bei mir geklappt. :m Ich habe heute den ersten Lachs meines Lebens gefangen.  Der Fisch hatte ca. 89 cm und wurde releast. Ein unvergessliches Erlebnis.. Es war eine tolle Woche hier, alle drei haben ihren Lachs gefangen. Nächstes Jahr wieder Skjern :m
> 
> Tight lines !



Ein dickes Petri an Euch 3. Danke für den Bericht und die Bildern. Vergisst nicht, die Fische online anzumelden. Dabei braucht Ihr die Kartennummer des Lacksekontingents. Gib mir Bescheid, wenn ich damit helfen kann.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Auch von mir ein fettes "Petri Heil" überhaupt und zum allerersten Lachs ganz besonders#6!

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Pinn (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Springerfliege schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Nach 7 Tagen Fliegenfischen und unzähligen Würfen hat es heute auch bei mir geklappt. :m Ich habe heute den ersten Lachs meines Lebens gefangen.  Der Fisch hatte ca. 89 cm und wurde releast. Ein unvergessliches Erlebnis.. Es war eine tolle Woche hier, alle drei haben ihren Lachs gefangen. Nächstes Jahr wieder Skjern :m



Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir! Es scheint zur Zeit ja wieder was zu gehen und die Borris-Strecke war schon immer gut!:m
Leider hatte ich im Mai weniger Glück. Aber im September versuche ich es nochmal.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## outang (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Springerfliege schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Nach 7 Tagen Fliegenfischen und unzähligen Würfen hat es heute auch bei mir geklappt. :m Ich habe heute den ersten Lachs meines Lebens gefangen.  Der Fisch hatte ca. 89 cm und wurde releast. Ein unvergessliches Erlebnis.. Es war eine tolle Woche hier, alle drei haben ihren Lachs gefangen. Nächstes Jahr wieder Skjern :m
> 
> Tight lines !




sind die fische  irgendwo registriert mittlerweile ?

costas

 Vergisst nicht, die Fische online anzumelden. Dabei braucht Ihr die  Kartennummer des Lacksekontingents. Gib mir Bescheid, wenn ich damit  helfen kann.



#h


----------



## Springerfliege (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo !

Ja, die Fische sind registriert worden :m.

http://www.skjernaasam.dk/

Tight lines !


----------



## tincup (11. August 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hi Costas! 

bin gerade kurzfristig fuer eine Woche in Henne und wollte doch nun einmal an der Skjern vorbeischauen. Nach den Schauern der letzten Tage muesste ja wieder etwas Bewegung in die Sache kommen und frische Aufsteiger in den Fluss kommen.

Ich habe alles geschirr dabei aber fuer ein paar Blinker und Spinner und die karten natuerlich in Tarm im Laden vorbei schauen. Bist du denn diese Woche vor Ort Costas oer darfst du Urlaub machen? 

Gruss,
Basti


----------



## Costas (12. August 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



tincup schrieb:


> Hi Costas!
> 
> bin gerade kurzfristig fuer eine Woche in Henne und wollte doch nun einmal an der Skjern vorbeischauen. Nach den Schauern der letzten Tage muesste ja wieder etwas Bewegung in die Sache kommen und frische Aufsteiger in den Fluss kommen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Basti

Nix mit Urlaub für mich. Ich werde diese Woche bestimmt hier sein. 

Am Dienstag und Mitwoch ist starker Wind angesagt. Es ist dann incht unmöglich, mit Spinner zu angeln, aber etwas unangenehm. Am Donnerstag wird es besser.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## tincup (13. August 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hi Costas!

klingt super, ich hatte auch eher Donnerstag und Freitag im Auge und dann beide tage sehr frueh morgens ab kurz vor Sonnenaufgang. Alles weitere koennen wir ja besprechen wenn wir uns in deinem Laden sehen spaetestens morgen.

Bis dann!
Basti


----------



## LAC (13. August 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo Costas,  letzte woche war ja eine kleines fest in tarm am trödeltag - war mit inge dort - hatte leider keine zeit zu dir zu kommen. Wie nennt sich denn der bach, der durch tarm fließt, habe darin bachforellen gesehen- schöner kleiner  bach.
Das schärfste war, dort wurde ich bach ein wettkampf  "enten-rennen"  durchgeführt - mit lockenten.  
Gruß


----------



## Costas (14. August 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,  letzte woche war ja eine kleines fest in tarm am trödeltag - war mit inge dort - hatte leider keine zeit zu dir zu kommen. Wie nennt sich denn der bach, der durch tarm fließt, habe darin bachforellen gesehen- schöner kleiner  bach.
> Das schärfste war, dort wurde ich bach ein wettkampf  "enten-rennen"  durchgeführt - mit lockenten.
> Gruß



Hallo Otto

Der Bach heisst "Tarm bybæk". Dort sind viele kleine Meerforellen, die dann auswandern. Die Bachforellen sind eher seltener. 

Jeden Mitwoch findet über den Sommer ein grosser Flohmarkt statt. Das Entenrennen hat eine lange Tradition. Man kauft Lose und setzt auf eine Entennummer. Ca. 10 Enten werden in den Bach gelassen und die erste durch die Brücke hat gewonnen. Seit 1875 werden keine echte Enten benutzt, sondern nur welche aus Holz.

http://img809.*ih.us/img809/7305/my7v.jpg

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## LAC (15. August 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Costas, danke für die info - das mit den meerforellen ist ja  interessant - sah alle drei meter eine stehen. 

So habe ich das entenrennen auch erlebt - lustig, diese alte tradition  - inge hat gesetzt und verloren  zum glück konnte ich mir ein fischbrötchen umsonst essen - sonst wäre ich noch verhungert.
Beim nächsten tarm besuch - schaue ich kurz mal rein
Gruß


----------



## Swiss (15. August 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo Zusammen, Hi Costas

Mein Kollege und ich werden vom 03.09.2013 - 06.09.2013 nach Rinkobing fahren. Möchten eine möglichst abwechslungsreiche Woche haben und auch auf Barsche/Hechte im Fjord angeln. Unser Ziel ist aber einen schönen Lachs oder eine schöne Meerforelle zu fangen. (wäre unser erstere). Wir waren vor 3 Jahren schon mal in Dänemark und haben zwar tolle Barsche gefangen. Bei den Salmoniden waren wir aber bis auf eine Bachforelle nicht so erfolgreich. 

Dieses Jahr hoffen wir mehr Glück zu haben.

Wir haben für unsere Lachs/Mefo Tage einige Flying C von Mepps gekauft und auch noch Longcasts von Mepps haben eigentlich alle Ausführungen genommen in 18g und 25 g. sodass wir für höhere und nicht so hohe Wasserstände gerüstet wären.

Gibt es noch Wobbler die auf Lachs/Mefo zu empfehlen sind?

hast Du tipps, wo wir am besten in dieser Jahreszeit unser Glück versuchen könnten? Wäre toll wenn wir unseren Traum dieses mal erfüllen könnten.

Wir haben sicher vor einmal an die Skjern zu fahren, aber eventuell auch einen Tag an der Varde zu verbringen.

Oder würdest du uns ausschliesslich die Skjern emfpehlen?

Wäre toll wenn Du dich bei uns melden könntest.

Liebe Grüsse
Dominik


----------



## kingangler93 (15. August 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Ich weiß nicht, wies da oben aussieht... aber bei uns sind die top-köder auf salmoniden definitiv Mepps aglia größe 0-2 in Gold und Silber... oldschool!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. August 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



kingangler93 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wies da oben aussieht... aber bei uns sind die top-köder auf salmoniden definitiv Mepps aglia größe 0-2 in Gold und Silber... oldschool!


Mit den Grössen 0-2 wirst Du an der Skjern Au aber im Normallfall kaum "zu Potte" kommen, die lassen sich meist nicht tief genug führen für Lachs und MeFo, da muss schwereres, kompakteres "dran" um die verdächtigen Tiefen zu erreichen. Die Skjern Au ist meist zwischen 1,5 und 2 m tief und die Strömung ist kräftiger als der erste Blick glauben lässt. 
Mit "Flying C's" von 10-25 g bist Du da normal für alle Wasserstände gewappnet. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich auch den Blinker "Hansen Namsos" da empfehlen, den gibt es in den passenden Grössen bei Costas im Laden für einen fairen Preis.
Als Wobbler taugen auch div. Rapalas (5-12 cm) die in Tiefen von 1,5-2 m laufen. Aber Vorsicht, meist haben die 2 Drillinge, einen davon musst Du abmachen, an der Skjern Au ist max. 1 Haken pro Köder erlaubt (1 Driling gilt als 1 Haken). Ausserdem müssen es natürlich widerhakenlose Haken sein oder zumindest die Widerhaken RICHTIG angedrückt sein. *Das wird kontrolliert!*

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Swiss (15. August 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

danke für die Antworten, dann sind wir schon mal nicht schlecht ausgerüstet... Wo hast Du Costas deinen Laden, dann kämen wir bei Dir vorbei.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. August 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Costas' Laden (www.fisknu.dk) ist in der Storegade 12 in Tarm.
Guggst Du hier #h http://map.krak.dk/m/ncnUr

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (15. August 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo "Swiss"

Mefo-Schreck war einmal wieder schneller. Du kannst gern vorbeikommen und ich gebe Dir gern Tipps weiter, auch in Schwiezerdütsch, falls erwünscht.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. August 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo "Swiss"
> 
> Mefo-Schreck war einmal wieder schneller. Du kannst gern vorbeikommen und ich gebe Dir gern Tipps weiter, auch in Schwiezerdütsch, falls erwünscht.
> 
> ...


 



Hallo Costas,#h

ein besseres Angebot gibt es wohl kaum.:m


----------



## Swiss (16. August 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hey Costas, das ist super! Wir freuen uns auf die Tipps!
liebe Grüsse
Dominik


----------



## MatSa (21. August 2013)

Waren heute mal in Tarm zum Trödelmarkt und haben das von LAC beschriebene "Entenrennen" miterlebt, sowie nochmal kurz bei Costas im Laden. 
Und so sieht das Rennen aus:


----------



## CA2703 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo,
  ich komme aus der Nähe von Karlsruhe und möchte Mitte September zum ersten Mal ein paar Tage an die Skjern Au zum Fischen fahren.
  Allerdings fehlt mir noch eine geeignete Unterkunft. Ich werde allein vor Ort sein. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich? Gibt es dort preiswerte Hotels oder Pensionen, die man empfehlen kann.
  Viele Dank für eure Hilfe im Voraus.


Gruß Ceno


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. August 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



CA2703 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich komme aus der Nähe von Karlsruhe und möchte Mitte September zum ersten Mal ein paar Tage an die Skjern Au zum Fischen fahren.
> Allerdings fehlt mir noch eine geeignete Unterkunft. Ich werde allein vor Ort sein. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich? Gibt es dort preiswerte Hotels oder Pensionen, die man empfehlen kann.
> Viele Dank für eure Hilfe im Voraus.
> ...


 


Hallo Ceno,#h

schreibe mal den Boardie "Costas" an. Er hat ja sein gut sortiertes Angelgeschäft an der Skjern.
Möglicherweise  kann er weiter helfen.:m


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. August 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



CA2703 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich komme aus der Nähe von Karlsruhe und möchte Mitte September zum ersten Mal ein paar Tage an die Skjern Au zum Fischen fahren.
> Allerdings fehlt mir noch eine geeignete Unterkunft. Ich werde allein vor Ort sein. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich? Gibt es dort preiswerte Hotels oder Pensionen, die man empfehlen kann.
> Viele Dank für eure Hilfe im Voraus.
> Gruß Ceno


Vielleicht ist auch hier was für Dich dabei wenn Du kein Problem hast, Dich selbst zu bekochen:
1. http://www.inge-ferie.dk/
2. http://skjernaacamping.dk/
3. http://www.laksestien-skjernaa.dk/ 



Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. August 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Wenn es wirklich ein Hotel sein soll, fällt mir das Bundgaards-Hotel in Skjern ein, es ist mit Reinigungsplatz und zur Verfügung gestellten Tiefkühlern speziell auch auf Angler als Kunden eingestellt http://www.bundgaardshotel.com/fiskeri.html

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (23. August 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



CA2703 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich komme aus der Nähe von Karlsruhe und möchte Mitte September zum ersten Mal ein paar Tage an die Skjern Au zum Fischen fahren.
> Allerdings fehlt mir noch eine geeignete Unterkunft. Ich werde allein vor Ort sein. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich? Gibt es dort preiswerte Hotels oder Pensionen, die man empfehlen kann.
> Viele Dank für eure Hilfe im Voraus.
> ...



Hallo Ceno

Nebst Mefo-Schrecks Adressen, hast Du hier eine Übersicht von möglichen Übernachtungsstellen, auch mit Angabe des Abstandes zur Skjern Au: Übernachtung Skjern Au

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## outang (23. August 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

moin
hätte da auch noch nen tip
http://www.hvidesande.dk/de/denmark/karen-kraen-und-lars-rahbaek-borris-gdk736312

eine wohnung die auch tageweise vermietet wird - in dk eine seltenheit.

hi costas !


----------



## outang (23. August 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

anbei nochmal etwas drumherum
die zuchtstation für lax und co
der grösste auf fliege gefangene lax - 20,4 kg
und chillout an fluss.....:q


----------



## Costas (23. August 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo allerseits

Es wurde beschlossen, dass man ab dem 1.9. keine  weiblichen Lachse mehr entnehmen darf. Dies ungeachtet davon, wo die  Fangsquote steht. Mehr Infos und Bilder gibt es HIER

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## CA2703 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Informationen.#6 Da wird bestimmt etwas Passendes für mich dabei sein.

Gruß Ceno


----------



## outang (29. August 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

impression
skjern au

hi costas !


----------



## Pinn (2. September 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits
> 
> Es wurde beschlossen, dass man ab dem 1.9. keine  weiblichen Lachse mehr entnehmen darf. Dies ungeachtet davon, wo die  Fangsquote steht. Mehr Infos und Bilder gibt es HIER
> 
> ...



Hallo Costas,

diesen Beschluß akzeptiere ich selbstverständlich. Und ich habe keinerlei Probleme damit!

Aber weil ich neugierig bin, interessieren mich natürlich auch die Hintergründe für diese Entscheidung. Haben die etwas mit den bescheidenen Fangergebnissen zu Anfang der Saison zu tun? Ich meine dabei nicht die vielen Abgänger, sondern die wenigen Aufsteiger, die sich im April und Mai etwas rar gemacht haben.

Mir kommt das so vor, als wenn hier eine Notbremse gezogen worden ist, um den Lachsbestand der Skjern Å zu erhalten. Ist das so und wenn ja, warum ist er durch die Entnahme der Hun gefährdet?

Ich finde, nachvollziehbare Erklärungen sind besser als unbegründete Verbote! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß, Werner #h

PS: Wie steht die Lachsqoute denn zur Zeit? Bin ab 07.09 wieder in Euren Angelgefilden.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. September 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Die Entscheidung, Rogner ab nun zu schonen hat genau den Hintergrund, nämlich dass der Aufstieg in diesem Jahr im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren recht gering ist (Zitat: "_Beslutningen er taget, da opgangen af gydelaks i år er meget lille_" ).
Da die Rogner für die Fortpflanzung und Erhaltung des Bestandes bedeutsamer sind, wurden folgerichtig die Rogner nun geschont.
Die Milchner sind eher entbehrlich, da
a. Ein Milchner durchaus mehrere Gelege befruchten kann und 
b. es im Schnitt sowieso mehr Milchner als Rogner gibt.

Zu Deiner "PS"-Frage #h: Aktuell (9:00 Uhr am 03.08.) steht die Quote für die grossen Lachse (>75cm) bei 154 von max. 185 (noch 31 zur Entnahme offen) und die für die kleinen Lachse (60-75 cm) erst bei 31 von max. 225 (noch 194 zur Entname offen).
Den aktuellen Stand kannst Du hier http://skjernaasam.dk/ immer checken, auf der grauen rechten Spalte ist die "Laksekvote" dargestellt

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (3. September 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo Werner

Mefo-Schreck war wieder einmal schneller beim eintasten und gab die Erklaerung schon. Ob und wie weit dies notwendig ist, ob es vorgeeilt war oder nicht sei dahingestellt. Eines ist sicher: diese Massnahme wird dem zukuenftigen Bestand helfen und dies kommt uns allen zu gut. 

Andere Gebiete, z.B. in Norwegen, haben sie Mitte Saison einen totalen Stop verhaengt. Es wird also ueberall agiert.

Betreffend Quote fuer die grossen Lachse. Ich finde es auch verwirrend, so wie es an SÅS Webseite geschrieben ist. Ich werde fast taeglich daueber gefragt, wie viele noch zurueck sind. Die genaue Rechnung sieht so aus:

185 Totalkontingent
10 % davon sind fuer die obere Strecke (ab Tarp Bro aufwaerts) reserviert, nachdem die ersten 90% gefangen werden. 
= 167 fuer die untere Strecke (darunter ist Borris und Skjernådalens)

154 wurden bis jetzt gefangen

nur *13 *sind also zurueck.

Erfahrungsgemaess machen sie die Quote zu, wenn noch ca. 5-10 zurueck sind, da immer noch welche nachgemeldet werden.

Die meisten gefangene Fische fallen jedoch unter der kleinen Quote, vor allem wenn mach richtig misst. 

Noch eine interessante Geschichte von heute. Ein Kontrolleur hat 2 Besucher nah vom Parkplatz kontrolliert. Sie hatten alle notwendigen Lizenzen dabei. Als er sie gefragt hatte, ob sie was erlebt haben, sagten sie nein. Er wurde dennoch misstrauisch. Er hat sich von ihnen verabschiedet, ist ins Auto gestiegen und weggefahren. Ein paar km weiter hat er sich hinter Baeume versteckt und hat die beiden mit Fernglaeser beobachtet. Er konnte zusehen, wie sie aus dem hochgewachsenen Grass einen versteckten Lachs holten und sich zum Auto eilten. Er konnte sich noch rechtzeitig anhalten und bestrafen. D.h. Lach weg, Angelverbot an der Skjern Au fuer 2013 und 2014 und Anmeldung an die Angelbehoerde. Sie schicken dann eine nette Rechnung vorbei.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Pinn (3. September 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Danke Alex und Costas für die Infos. |wavey:
Ich habe mit der Entscheidung für den absoluten Schutz der Rogner keine Probleme. Die hätte ich übrigens auch nicht, wenn auch alle Milchner zurückgesetzt werden müssten. Ich liebe ganz einfach die Fliegenfischerei auf Lachse, weil die so kampfstarke Fische sind! Und deshalb bin ich dafür, alles Mögliche zu unterstützen, was die Bestände erhalten und fördern kann.

Und wenn die Entnahmequoten offiziell geregelt werden, ist das einfach so und fertig aus! Daran hat sich jeder Angler zu halten! 

Costas: Danke für Deinen Hinweis darauf, dass mitunter auch da kontrolliert wird, wo niemand daran denkt. |supergri

Gruß, Werner


----------



## outang (10. September 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

super lOOOOL
die beiden erwischten waren dänen-
die hatten schon einen..........lax
ansonsten stehen neue regelungen an.
ist alles in arbeit und wird kommen -

hi costas -
sehn uns noch vor saisonschluss
knaeg og break !
12 kg auf wurm....#q

ach ja - 
sehen einige fische bei samensluitning nicht weiblich und ziemlich tot aus ?


und nochwas 
nicht nur in norwegen ist holland in not
kollege von mir hat nen freund, der nach alaska los ist . 
kanu und so ...
die wollten auch mal nen lax erwischen.
nullnummer-
die einheimischen meinten nur :
so schlecht war es noch nie........


----------



## Costas (11. September 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



outang schrieb:


> super lOOOOL
> die beiden erwischten waren dänen-
> die hatten schon einen..........lax
> ansonsten stehen neue regelungen an.
> ...



Ist halt wie auch bei uns Menschen....man kann nicht immer eindeutig sehen, wer was ist .


----------



## Costas (13. September 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Nun ist es soweit, die Quote für die Lachse ab 75 cm ist aufgebraucht. Alle gefangene Lachse ab 75 cm müssen für die restliche Saison zurückgesetzt werden. Weibchen sind weiterhin total geschützt für die restliche Saison.


----------



## outang (13. September 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

moin costas-
und was ist mit dem strategen, der gestern 3 laxe auf WURM ! gefangen hat ?
#q


----------



## Costas (13. September 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Ich weiss nicht, ob das ernst gemeint war. Er hat ja angegeben 59, 60 und 61 cm. Etwas unwahrscheinlich, denke ich. Es gibt immer welche möchtegern Spassvogel. Das wird auf alle Fälle untersucht und ev. korrigiert.


----------



## outang (14. September 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

moinsen
gestern wieder 2 auf wurm - und offensichtlich einer über 75 cm -
mit gewichtsangabe.......|gr:
ist mir ein rätsel, wie man so blöd sein kann|kopfkrat

zitat
@Costas: Danke für Deinen Hinweis darauf, dass mitunter auch da kontrolliert wird, wo niemand daran denkt. |supergri

auch ohne fernglas.....


----------



## outang (19. September 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

http://www.skjernaasam.dk/index.php?option=com_catchreport&task=report&id=11410

sauber -
@ costas : schönen gruß an heine !
sehen uns wohl anfang .10
bis denne !!!


----------



## Costas (19. September 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hier gibt es den Bericht, leider nur auf Dänisch, und Bilder des Rekordfanges. 

Skjern Au Lachs - 126 cm


----------



## outang (20. September 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

dieser aushang hängt u.a. hier aus :
http://www.khdfishing.de/

knaeg og break !

schweden 
lax 
1,50 meter 
http://www.aftonbladet.se/webbtv/nyheter/djurnatur/article15212466.ab
30- 40 kg ....


glückwünsch  !!! heine !!!!


----------



## Pinn (21. September 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Costas schrieb:


> Hier gibt es den Bericht, leider nur auf Dänisch, und Bilder des Rekordfanges.
> 
> Skjern Au Lachs - 126 cm



Hallo Costas,

auch von mir herzliche Kongratulations an Heine Fausing! Das ist ja mal ein Lachs, der *nicht alle Jahre* gefangen wird. Auch wenn Heine dieses Jahr weniger Lachse als sonst gefangen hat, dieser Lachs wertet die Saison 2013 sicher enorm für ihn auf! #h

outang: Anfang Oktober fahre ich nochmal für'n par Tage rauf. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja. Würde mich freuen! #h

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Swiss (30. September 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo zusammen

besser spät als nie 

Unser Angeltrip nach Westjütland war sensationell.

Im Fjord (Rinköbing) und im Verbindungskanal des Rinköbing und Stadilfjords haben wir massig und schöne grosse Barsche gefangen. (zwischen 25 - 35 cm). Es waren nur wenige Würfe ohne Bisse dazwischen. Wir haben eigentlich die meiste Zeit beim Barschangeln verbracht. Echt tolle Fische in anständiger Grösse.

Am Mittwoch war dann unser Projekt Lachs an der Reihe und nach guten Tips von Costas gingen wir dann also an die Skjern. Nach 7 Stunden am Wasser und 5 Sprüngen auf Sicht von Meerforellen sagten wir uns... also komm noch ein zwei Würfe... beim so zu sagen letzten Wurf biss dann doch noch ein Lachs. Glücklicherweise auch ein Männchen, aber leider grad kurz unter dem Schonmass. Die fast schon am Boden liegende Motivation wurde nochmals geweckt und wir entschieden uns dann am Freitag nochmals für einige Stunden unser Glück zu versuchen. Nochmals rasch zu Costa in den Laden, die neue Karte für Freitag geholt und einige neue Tips erhalten. 

Am neuen Spot angekommen, waren schon enige Dänen am Angeln. Wir haben uns gedacht, wir laufen erst mal eine halbe Stunde um nicht zwischen den vielen Anglern zu stehen. Nach dem kleinen Spaziergang gings gerade mal 5 Würfe und unser erster Lachs war am Ufer. Es war schon wieder mein Kollege der ihn fing... ich war schon kurz vor der Depression.... Naja ich sagte ihm... Komm nimm ihn aus, bring ihn ins Auto... ich mache in dieser Zeit noch einige Würfe.... Er hat noch nicht mal mit dem Ausnehmen begonnen und ich hatte den lang ersehnten Biss.... Auch ein schönes Männchen!! So brauchten wir nach dem langen Angeltag vom Mittwoch nur gerade eine Stunde (halbe Stunde spazieren, halbe Stunde angeln) um unsere Traumfische zu fangen. Geschwindigkeit und Tiefe der Spinnerführung herausgefunden und schon hats geklappt  

Übrigens, an dem einen Mittwoch gabs als Beifang beim Lachsangeln einen 80 cm. Hecht und einige Barsche. Davon zwei von 40+45cm. 

Dazwischen waren wir auch noch einmal auf Bachforellen angeln. Schöne Strecke: Hover Au. Leider nur viele kleine Forellen von max 20 cm. gefangen....

alles in allem ein Trip der nicht hätte besser sein können.

Die beiden Lachse wurden am Samstag früh, zurück in der Schweiz, gebeizt und bereits verspeist. Ein Traum!

Wirklich tolle Gegend und von Costas kriegt man sensationelle Tips zu den Standplätzen und Angelmethoden.
Danke nochmalls für alles Costas du hast uns geholfen einen Traum zu erfüllen!!!


----------



## outang (30. September 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

quote 2014 skjern

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/...lle-ostsee-f26232/skjern-au-2014-t268289.html


----------



## Costas (30. September 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Swiss schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> besser spät als nie
> 
> ...



Hallo "Swiss"

Danke für den tollen Bericht. Gute Tipps sind eine Sache, einen Lachs zu fighten und erfolgreichen zu landen ein anderes. Ihr habt also alles richtig gemacht und das wurde belohnt. Hoffentlich sehen wir Euch wieder nächstes Jahr. 

Grüsse aus dem Norden #h
Costas


----------



## Costas (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Es gibt also nicht nur grosse Lachse an der Skjern Au. Gestern wurde eine Meerforelle von 100 cm gefangen. Bilder gibt es hier: 

Skjern Au Meerforelle - 100cm

Mefo-Schreck hat uns letzte Woche besucht. Gibt es Bilder von Deinem Ausflug?

Bordies Pinn und Outang sind gerade an der Skjern Au. Hoffentlich sehen wir bald ein Paar Bilder von ihnen hier.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Costas schrieb:


> Es gibt also nicht nur grosse Lachse an der Skjern Au. Gestern wurde eine Meerforelle von 100 cm gefangen. Bilder gibt es hier:
> 
> Skjern Au Meerforelle - 100cm
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Axel,#h

danke für die Grüße über Costas.#6


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Gern geschehen, Jürgen!#h
Am Freitag den 27.09. hatte ich einen Tagesausflug von Südwestjütland an die Skjern Au gemacht und dabei Costas' Laden in Tarm-Zentrum kennengelernt und 'ne halbe Stunde mit Costas "geschnackt" |bla: . Dabei habe ich neben den Grüssen an Dich auch einen riesigen Glückwunsch an Heine für sein "Lachsmonster" in Auftrag gegeben.
Ich hatte 2 Angel-Kollegen im Schlepptau mit denen ich dann an die Strecke der Skjern Au rund um die Omme-Au-Mündung fuhr, um unsere Schnüre zu waschen. Schon bald nach dem Anfang hatte ich mit einem Wobbler einen Biss, der Fisch kam sofort an die Oberfläche und verabschiedete sich im ersten Sprung. Das war ein silberner Fisch gewesen im 2-3-Kilo-Bereich also wäre (im Fall dass es ein Männchen gewesen wäre) ein "Mitnahme-Lachs" geworden...aber so schwimmt er eben wieder:g. Im Laufe des Tages sahen wir noch einen Dänen, der einen Sommerlachs (ca. 65 cm) fing und entnahm und ein paar Barsche wurden von uns kurz verhaftet, ein grosser Fettflossenträger stellte sich leider nicht mehr als Sparringspartner zur Verfügung. Dennoch waren meine Begleiter Oli und Sepp begeistert von der Skjern Au ("Geiler Fluss"!) und vermutlich wird die Skjern Au uns in der Zukunft mal für mehr als einen Tagestrip wiedersehen#h, wir müssen mal die Optionen durchsprechen|supergri.
@ Costas : Auch noch einen weiteren Glückwunsch an Heine für das frische MeFo-Monster #6
@Swiss: Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichen Einstand an Skjern Au und Umgebung #6, ich denke mal damit ist ein weiterer "Skjern-Au-Junkie" |rolleyes geboren |wavey:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Costas schrieb:


> Mefo-Schreck hat uns letzte Woche besucht. Gibt es Bilder von Deinem Ausflug?


Ja es gibt ein paar Bilder, leider nix mit "silbernem" Beiwerk :g


----------



## fluefiske (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo Axel,
die Bilder kommen mir bekannt vor #h.
Die Skjern habe ich auch noch in angenehmer Erinnerung,obwohl ich keinen Lax am Band hatte.

Gruß Erich


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo Erich #h
Klar kommen Dir die Bilder bekannt vor , genau da sind wir vor 2 Jahren ja auch zusammen rumgestolpert #h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo Mefo-Schreck

Danke für die Bilder und den Bericht. Aus den Bilder kann ich erkennen, dass es ein langer Tag geworden ist. 

Schöne Grüsse,
Costas


----------



## Pinn (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*



Costas schrieb:


> Es gibt also nicht nur grosse Lachse an der Skjern Au. Gestern wurde eine Meerforelle von 100 cm gefangen. Bilder gibt es hier:
> 
> Skjern Au Meerforelle - 100cm
> 
> ...



Moin Costas, fluefiske, Mefoschreck, Swiss und outang!

Letztes Wochenende war ich als Einzelkämpfer unterwegs und hatte leider keinen "Fotografen" dabei. Deshalb kann ich nur mit Landschaftsbildern dienen, was aber nicht heissen soll, ich hätte nichts gefangen! Im Gegenteil!

Mit  Fisch und Angel in der Hand lässt sich mein iphone schlecht bedienen.  Ich bin mir sicher, wenn ich es aus der Tasche gefummelt und die Foto-App  getoucht hätte, wäre es mir verschleimt aus der Hand gerutscht und in  die Skjern gefallen .

Gestern Abend um 18:30 Uhr hat mich ein Lachs in letzter Minute vor einem erfolglosem Lachsangeljahr bewahrt. 69cm, gefühlte 3kg, aber selbst mit Lesehilfe keine Andeutung von Laichhaken zu erkennen. ;+ 
Also ein Fräulein. Ich wünsche der Dame alles Gute und das sie bis zum Ende der Saison nicht mehr von Anglern belästigt wird. 

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Costas (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo Werner

Tillykke med fisken. Du hast es verdient.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

@Pinn/Werner
Glückwunsch zum Lachs!#6

@ Costas
Klar, wenn wir nur auf einem Tagestrip sind dann wird durchgehalten bis zum letzten "Büchsenlicht" #h, es könnte ja immer noch was silbernes einsteigen .

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## outang (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

when the music s over.... turn out the lights..
@costas :
magne tak für den support-
sehn uns ab 16.4.14 !!!!#6

ps- wenn du das nächste mal bei tostedt bist:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.blitzer&hl=de



das letzte pic sind die prints vom otter ....
der jagt auf sicht.....guter öko level anzeiger  !
natürlich jagt der nur die 40er rotaugen....lol


----------



## _seabass_hunter (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Petri
Was gibt es neues an der Skjern,bleiben die Zeiten so wie im Jahr 2013 ?


----------



## Costas (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo Roland

Zu 99,99% bleiben Die Zeiten wie im Vorjahr, d.h. von 1,5-Stunden vor Sonnaufgang bis 1,5-Stunden nach Sonnuntergang. 

Ich werden bald ein Skjern Au Thread 2014 aufmachen und dort ein Paar neue Regeln schreiben.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## _seabass_hunter (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au - 2013*

Hallo Costas
Was mich Interessieren würde ist ob es bei der Reglung  mit den Wochenscheinen und Jahreskarten bleiben wird.
...zwischen 16.04-15.05.2014 keine Wochenscheine usw.
Danke und Gruß Roland


----------

